# Sticky  What are you listening to



## Waterlily

this forum needs a sticky for this  ( calls Tashi )  :w00t:

[youtube_browser]JbPkxg69KAs[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]wyx6JDQCslE&ob=av2e[/youtube_browser]

for those that dont know how to embed, copy and paste from the you tube address bar this bit onwards (after the = sign ) JbPkxg69KA for eg.....in between these you tube brackets [ youtube_browser][/youtube_browser] Take the space out between the first [ and Y ( had to space it so it would show 
then submit or preview x


----------



## simplysardonic

Radio 4 at the moment, though in the car I currently have a rather stonking compilation of battle metal that came free with a magazine a few years back


----------



## smudgiesmummy

im watching the chase on itv :lol:


----------



## peanut651

I'm listening to nothing...Enjoying the peace since my kids have gone to bed, but going out to the garage in a minute to carry on painting the car so gonna need my ear plugs later for the compressor


----------



## bordie

her indoors yapping on


----------



## Waterlily

bordie said:


> her indoors yapping on


hahaha  well drown her out with music


----------



## Golgotha_tramp

Escape

Don't know how to do the embedding thing :crying:


----------



## Waterlily

Golgotha_tramp said:


> Escape
> 
> Don't know how to do the embedding thing :crying:


I edited my op to try and explain it a lil


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Waterlily said:


> this forum needs a sticky for this  ( calls Tashi )  :w00t:
> 
> [youtube_browser]JbPkxg69KAs[/youtube_browser]
> 
> [youtube_browser]wyx6JDQCslE&ob=av2e[/youtube_browser]
> 
> for those that dont know how to embed, copy and paste from the you tube address bar this bit onwards (after the = sign ) JbPkxg69KA for eg.....in between these you tube brackets [ youtube_browser][/youtube_browser] Take the space out between the first [ and Y ( had to space it so it would show
> then submit or preview x


That was easy to follow........................NOT  I can't fcuking do it :crying: :nonod:

I'll sing it instead okay.

La lala dee dum dum dum, dilly doo dah deah. 
La lala dee dum dum dum, dilly doo dah deah.
OOOOOOOh OOOOOOOOh OOOOOOh BABY BABY.
dee dah do do do. de de dayday.

Chorus.
hum hum hum, diddy dum diddy dum dum dum
once more then back to the begining.

Can you recognise it. ????


----------



## Waterlily

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> That was easy to follow........................NOT  I can't fcuking do it :crying: :nonod:


what bits confusing ?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Waterlily said:


> what bits confusing ?


All of it :blush: I just ain't good at doing stuff like this


----------



## Waterlily

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> All of it :blush: I just ain't good at doing stuff like this


Its hard to explain in text :blush:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

2piqu3sMInA................ .................bummer cant do it. Oh well just paste this into youtube and you will see my song. Just as well it aint come up, coz it wont be up for long lolol


----------



## Waterlily

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> 2piqu3sMInA................ .................bummer cant do it. Oh well just paste this into youtube and you will see my song. Just as well it aint come up, coz it wont be up for long lolol


quote my first post, and then in the you tube brackets replace my numbers with those ones you just posted. 2piqu3sMInA


----------



## Marley boy

florence and the machine and Lana del ray at the moment cant get enough of em


----------



## Golgotha_tramp

[youtube_browser]R6ZDne50-Zk[/youtube_browser]

KAPOW!!

Ok my attempt to explain is - if you click "share" button on you tube you get the address pasted in a box;

Example "http://youtu.be/R6ZDne50-Zk" you only want the highlighted in red bit (between the [youtube_browser] and [ /youtube_browser] (space removed)


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Waterlily said:


> this forum needs a sticky for this  ( calls Tashi )  :w00t:
> 
> [youtube_browser]JbPkxg69KAs[/youtube_browser]
> 
> [youtube_browser]wyx6JDQCslE&ob=av2e[/youtube_browser]
> 
> for those that dont know how to embed, copy and paste from the you tube address bar this bit onwards (after the = sign ) JbPkxg69KA for eg.....in between these you tube brackets Take the space out between the first [ and Y ( had to space it so it would show
> then submit or preview x


[ youtube_browser]2piqu3sMInA[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]2piqu3sMInA [/youtube_browser]
for welsh x

and LOL


----------



## Waterlily

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> [ youtube_browser]2piqu3sMInA[/youtube_browser]


exactly like that, just backspace before the first Y to take the space out. Thats only there cos it wont show otherwise x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

ahhhhh fcuk it....................still cant do it.  Will have a dummy run tomorrow and see if I can do it then lolol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Waterlily said:


> exactly like that, just backspace before the first Y to take the space out. Thats only there cos it wont show otherwise x


hahahahaha, nice one, I will defo have a go at that tomorrow, looks fun. My song wont be up for long, counting down NOW.............10. 9. 8. 7......lololol I'm off to sort these puppies out, will see you later or tomorrow okay, night night. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cheekyscrip

Genghis Khan vs Easter Bunny. Epic Rap Battles of History #8 - YouTube
try!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Golgotha_tramp said:


> [youtube_browser]R6ZDne50-Zk[/youtube_browser]
> 
> KAPOW!!
> 
> Ok my attempt to explain is - if you click "share" button on you tube you get the address pasted in a box;
> 
> Example "http://youtu.be/R6ZDne50-Zk" you only want the highlighted in red bit (between the [youtube_browser] and [ /youtube_browser] (space removed)


Show Off.............................  I'm going to try and do it tomorrow lolol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

cheekyscrip said:


> Genghis Khan vs Easter Bunny. Epic Rap Battles of History #8 - YouTube
> try!


pmsflmao.....................................LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Golgotha_tramp

And now for something completely different

[youtube_browser]ABcNAwytrOY[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]Hc0R5NJQZDM[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Jackster

Various mix of metal/rock at work... trying hard not to rock my head....lol...


----------



## porchpotty

I'm listening to Journey's song, "Too Much Love Will Kill You". :smile5:


----------



## marknelson12

I am listening Desert Rose by Sting....an awesome song i love it...:001_tt1:


----------



## Nonnie

Tenhi - Kuoppa


----------



## Takie

Well., I love listening to music too, specially my favorite songs.


----------



## PetloverJo

Darren Hayes Secret Codes and Battleships, Bruno Mars Doowoops and Hooligans


----------



## Kiwi

My pup snoring....


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]Dz_6Y0-Pv38&ob=av2n[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]hxKMSHwfa-A&feature=fvst[/youtube_browser]


----------



## porps

[youtube_browser]8Uee_mcxvrw[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Heather78

Somewhere over the rainbow by israel kamakawiwo'ole. It's a beautiful version and almost has me in tears whenever I listen to it.


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]R8CfQxyIe7g[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Paganman




----------



## Waterlily

Paganman said:


> Admiral Fallow - Subbuteo - YouTube


nice  havent heard that one before


----------



## smudgiesmummy

im watching coronation street ...........


----------



## $hAzZa

[youtube_browser]UcP1qi1k9Ak&ob=av2n[/youtube_browser] Lostprophets new song...bit disappointing really


----------



## sandieann

I'm listening to old time radio.


----------



## porps

[youtube_browser]x8u7MNG-ug8[/youtube_browser]
classic


----------



## katie200

hahahahaha * dancein about bed room on sun shine* :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

[youtube_browser]c7RdrhKRUok&feature=related[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]5BNtnzw0Dv0[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]rfajVDpGXM8&feature=related[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Eithne

I am having a Damien Dempsey afternoon so just working through all his albums.

[youtube_browser]WqQaKgsNpt8[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]zKp5v0B3IwE[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]8UIzkN64NGg[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Paganman

Amy Macdonald - This Pretty Face - YouTube


----------



## MCWillow

No - I still dont know how to upload videos!

Talking Heads - Psycho Killer (acoustic) [1975] (from "Chronology" DVD / Blu-ray) - YouTube


----------



## porps

[youtube_browser]bWEJHg4Hgqc[/youtube_browser]
:dita:


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]Y1hjJwZnSN4[/youtube_browser]


----------



## SnazzyJazzy

PIL - Rise - YouTube
this is me on an average day


----------



## $hAzZa

Love Johnny Rotten, he's completely mad 

[youtube_browser]AWggPLXeOkU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## porps

[youtube_browser]2FMccwa-0vA&feature=related[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]Dk1jdH7HZUc[/youtube_browser]


----------



## bigboom555

.....................


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]opejf7SfKto[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]23TBxRYEuWM[/youtube_browser]


----------



## simplysardonic

Currently listening to this on radio 4Extra
Chambers (series) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## purrr

i always have these on and others but thought id just share one for now lol its rock/indy

Exit State &#39;Crazy&#39; Music Video - YouTube


----------



## purrr

Exit State - Bad Days - rock music video - YouTube


----------



## purrr

cheekyscrip said:


> Genghis Khan vs Easter Bunny. Epic Rap Battles of History #8 - YouTube
> try!


soooo funny lmao


----------



## Nonnie

Tool - Sober [hq - fullscreen] - YouTube

Soon to be followed by:

PrisonSex - TOOL - YouTube


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]39wDT5NdQqs[/youtube_browser]


----------



## porchpotty

I've been listening to 'the sound of silence'. My Labs and Shih Tzu are having their trip for their scheduled regular check-up with the vet. My sister's driving for them as I have not been feeling quite well.


----------



## Welshies-Son93

i am listening to olly murs and then emilee sandes both amazing on spotify lol


----------



## nicola1977

Lana Del Rey. Born to die.


----------



## shannon354

Somebody that i used to know by Gotye


----------



## sweetcharity

I Got Lost In His Arms - from Terri Lyne Carrington&#39;s Mosaic Project - YouTube bit of chat in this b4 song kicks in , love this ,all women musicians which makes a change.
Woman power,


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]SDTZ7iX4vTQ&ob=av2e[/youtube_browser]


----------



## peanut651

The voices in my head...they keep my company for a while until they tell me to do something.


----------



## nicola1977

The Saturday's. Notorious.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies

Lasgo, Something - An oldie but still a chooon! 

I am going to follow this up with 'Tell it to my heart', Kelly Llorenna and 'Shooting star', DJ Hixxy :biggrin:


----------



## nicola1977

Lana Del Rey. Video games.


----------



## katie200

[youtube_browser]wO33GtiIfmA[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]_G5HoBtdLzE&feature=related[/youtube_browser]


----------



## nicola1977

The Saturday's. Issues.


----------



## Guest

Ward staff walking around.


----------



## xgemma86x

Sarah+Hammies said:


> Lasgo, Something - An oldie but still a chooon!
> 
> I am going to follow this up with 'Tell it to my heart', Kelly Llorenna and 'Shooting star', DJ Hixxy :biggrin:


Those songs are ace!!!

Olly Murs-My Heart Skips A Beat


----------



## nicola1977

I'm listening to Leona Lewis. Bleeding love.


----------



## SpenceMarci

Oh, Bleeding Love is amazing, adore this song. 

Now I'm listening to Madonna - Sorry. I never really listened to Madonna, but my friend who is her great fan got me obsessed, too.


----------



## coral.

Justin Timberlake - Cry Me A River -bit of a random song lol!


----------



## nicola1977

I have Lana Del Rey. Born to die, playing on my iPad now.


----------



## ukdave

I'm listening to the radio


----------



## LottieLab

I'm listening tto my mom watching 'the mentalist' downstairs!


----------



## ukdave

I'm listening to country radio  My cats dont mind country radio


----------



## LottieLab

I'm listening to Regina Spektor:thumbup1:!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies

Levellers, fifteen years


----------



## katie200

[youtube_browser]9_ZDJyPWvIw&feature=related[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]XnesYnyQ4Ko&feature=related[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]ZpvfmSL6WkM&feature=relate[/youtube_browser]

:thumbup1:


----------



## nicola1977

Rihanna. Drunk on love.


----------



## cat001

It keeps looping around in my head! >_<
[youtube_browser]r5XX9LX2es4[/youtube_browser]


----------



## MCWillow

Had a very hard 48 hrs.

Now listening to this.

Evanescence - My Immortal - YouTube


----------



## nicola1977

Lana Del Ray. Blue jeans.


----------



## simplysardonic

The Comedy Club on Radio 4Extra


----------



## paddyjulie

02 little boxes - YouTube

:::::::

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## simplysardonic

paddyjulie said:


> 02 little boxes - YouTube
> 
> :::::::
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I feel your pain, I can't stand that song!:001_rolleyes:


----------



## nicola1977

Demi lovato. Skyscraper.


----------



## peanut651

[youtube_browser]JPB3c6E7p44[/youtube_browser]

Awsome song! One of my favourites with the San Fransisco Orchestra. Also one of the best live performances ever in my opinion.


----------



## RyanBuch

What Makes You Beautiful by One Direction


----------



## xgemma86x

Just the sound of my hammies rustling around in their cages and the sound of Frosty in his exercise ball


----------



## xgemma86x

RyanBuch said:


> What Makes You Beautiful by One Direction


I love that song


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]BtnWQLn97T4[/youtube_browser]


----------



## MCWillow

The fantastic De/Vision (live video so not great)

De/vision - Flash of Life (Legends of Synthpop Tour 2011) - YouTube

[youtube_browser]Ks-9nzrEUF8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## katie200

[youtube_browser]Nsft01S4Lwc[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]fNxXyKjiyoQ[/youtube_browser]


----------



## MCWillow

Still De/Vision - but posting another one because I think I have just found out how to do videos   :thumbup:

[youtube_browser]B9XTCpx3Nyg[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]9nf4DhXy9oU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## katie200

[youtube_browser]byQIPdHMpjc[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]PflOd0l5RzQ[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]yHGPmbu3QNk[/youtube_browser]


----------



## katie200

[youtube_browser]Q3e-I5G7LTU&feature=related[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]HxUuDPNbkJk[/youtube_browser]:001_rolleyes:

[youtube_browser]ZVq8nEHCKd4&feature=related[/youtube_browser]


----------



## mansi

m listening today news..


----------



## xgemma86x

I'm listening to my wee boy Alfie rattling his water bottle


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]9f8cWktmXiw[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Valanita

My all time favourite John Denver track....
Today (John Denver) -My Tribute to John Denver - YouTube


----------



## manic rose

[youtube_browser]2SV422fSYE4[/youtube_browser]

The fabulous Miles Kane!


----------



## MeganRose

[youtube_browser]7x6q575AmL4[/youtube_browser]


----------



## grumpy goby

[youtube_browser]iul3ujcBGwU[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]_CDFs6YhcPE[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]eBShN8qT4lk[/youtube_browser]

in memory of MCA!


----------



## katie200

[youtube_browser]DXTgFp9hRNA[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]qOE0I4atNrY[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]1TO48Cnl66w[/youtube_browser]


----------



## porps

[youtube_browser]Z_SkJb7LPYE&feature=related[/youtube_browser]

This is what happens when someone puts as much effort into making a video as the musician did making the music. ut:


----------



## porps

[youtube_browser]BqZtWzPNEJw[/youtube_browser]

Heres another one.. remember seeing this vid on tv for the first time years ago and it's stuck with me ever since. Beautiful and disturbing in equal measure, shame the vid quality is pants


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]gfl6ODA4rrg[/youtube_browser]


----------



## bordie

her indoors cooking my breakfast


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]LoZ-dLX5Zjc[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]bfqEisOIMJc&feature=related[/youtube_browser]


----------



## tushie

Salt n &#39;Peppa - None Of Your Business - YouTube


----------



## xgemma86x

'Wishing on a star'-The X Factor Finalists feat JLS and One Direction


----------



## fogy

scuzz music channel. Bit of a Rocker


----------



## MeganRose

Listened to it a thousand times, and I still can't get over it.

[youtube_browser]HApy-Xoix-g[/youtube_browser]


----------



## tushie

how do you do that? get the video to show up?


----------



## porps

Since its jubilee weekend and all..

[youtube_browser]dtUH2YSFlVU&feature=related[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]OR6AV9yJPoM&ob=av2e[/youtube_browser]


----------



## tushie

tushie said:


> how do you do that? get the video to show up?


anybody anybody


----------



## Waterlily

tushie said:


> anybody anybody


In the first post, and a few after it explains as much as possible


----------



## tushie

Waterlily said:


> In the first post, and a few after it explains as much as possible


it wasnt in brale so I didnt get it


----------



## porps

tushie said:


> anybody anybody


quote a post with a vid showing and you'll see. Copy the number/letter code from the end of the youtube vid you wanna link into the youtube tags then delete the quote tags .. at least thats how i do it cos i can never remember it, seems easier just to quote than try to remember


----------



## DavidBrandon

Every night in my dreams i see you i fee you....


----------



## tushie

porps said:


> quote a post with a vid showing and you'll see. Copy the number/letter code from the end of the youtube vid you wanna link into the youtube tags then delete the quote tags .. at least thats how i do it cos i can never remember it, seems easier just to quote than try to remember


that dose seem a whole lot easier :cornut:


----------



## fogy

HANSON --mmmbop :d


----------



## bigboom555

Im listening to Defjay.com R&B Radio


----------



## xgemma86x

Fusion - China In Your Hand (1999) - YouTube

Fusion-China In Your Hand


----------



## tushie

[youtube_browser]4m48GqaOz90&ob=av3n[/youtube_browser]

yayeah :cornut:


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]07-YCv1tLRg[/youtube_browser]

:cornut:


----------



## katie200

:thumbup:
[youtube_browser]arawfzIaN9s[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]gHWXx27VKMI[/youtube_browser]


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

[youtube_browser]XPBwXKgDTdE[/youtube_browser]​


----------



## cat001

I have just discovered this song, very strange but i like it
[youtube_browser]U6PsmbWUQr4[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]7MqYMohs_c4[/youtube_browser]


----------



## BootBuckle

i hope this embed works. great song, even greater video!

(Can this post be deleted? I just realized I'm not entitled to post external links on this forum yet...)


----------



## BootBuckle

ok, clearly it doesnt work that way. the song is 'her morning elegance' by Oren Lavie.


----------



## forgotten myth

HORRIBLE HISTORIES - The 4 Georges: 'Born 2 Rule' - YouTube

I know it is sad but the songs are so catchy! And George the second makes history fun


----------



## tropicalfish

I am listening to these:

Nelly Furtado - Maneater with lyrics - YouTube

Hot Hot Hot with lyrics - YouTube

what do you think? lol


----------



## CharleyRogan

England match commentary


----------



## katie200

[youtube_browser]QZjTBW-raGw[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]6ouuYZQnua4[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]K1o3byr-xuo[/youtube_browser]

:cornut:


----------



## BootBuckle

pitbull's back in time. that music is just stuck in my head


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]fupcydo3tsI&feature=player_embedded[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]N02t6UmDps4[/youtube_browser]

:cornut:


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]O0DJ8hWgNes&feature=player_embedded#![/youtube_browser]


----------



## sparker10

At the minute I have a playlist with the following:

1) November Rain - Guns and Roses
2) Kiss the Rain - Billy Myers
3) Keep the Faith - Bon Jovi
4) Love Will Tear Us Apart - INXS
5) I Am The Walrus - The one and only....Beatles
6) Never too Much - Luther Vandross


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]bnZdlhUDEJo[/youtube_browser]

:cornut:


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]szWkAaD00j0[/youtube_browser]

Research for #1 son!!!


----------



## katie200

[youtube_browser]QVWmMiAhCCA[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]nqzybgs_anQ[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]0-5g8Ub1-dBTc[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]YU4hhNKsPog[/youtube_browser]


----------



## simplysardonic

Currently listening to Rufus Sewell reading The Further Adventures of Doctor Syn. 
Earlier on I was listening to some Pantera


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]lR87YGd8x34[/youtube_browser]


----------



## MCWillow

Just got in the mood for this tonight - beautiful voice!

[youtube_browser]CdhqVtpR2ts[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]3YxaaGgTQYM&feature=relmfu[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]5anLPw0Efmo[/youtube_browser]


----------



## MCWillow

This is one of my favourite songs ever - its just bloody fantastic :yesnod:

[youtube_browser]V6Dfo4zDduI[/youtube_browser]


----------



## MCWillow

And another......

[youtube_browser]17HRV8k1YMw[/youtube_browser]


----------



## MCWillow

I am so electic in my taste in my music - I love this too 

[youtube_browser]CnQ8N1KacJc[/youtube_browser]


----------



## MCWillow

And I love this too.....

[youtube_browser]os4uvuH_gAM[/youtube_browser]


----------



## MCWillow

A band not many of you have heard of (probably) but I am their No.1 fan 

[youtube_browser]bd3n4N2xp_U[/youtube_browser]


----------



## MCWillow

And this is at my 40th Birthday party in October.... (I was 40 in January, but had a joint party with my best friend who was 40 last July - we had our party in the middle  )

[youtube_browser]CDoVzPBfUEA[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]GKSK1p6r3Oc[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]cn-3HknRSAw[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]U3eF8FfFaO4[/youtube_browser]

About a minute in - crazy girl in a stripey dress... that would be me :blush: :thumbup:


----------



## masterhoney

Currently i'm listening Hum Hain Raahi Pyar Ke


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]H6BEkPzstJQ[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]FuAC9YIC2Bs[/youtube_browser]


----------



## $hAzZa

Green Day's new single 'Oh Love' 

[youtube_browser]H_05XAPR8q8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Maxwell3

Hello Friends !!!! 
How are you all, Dear I am listening right now a video lecture about a business marketing. Which is also related with my business activities. I am also songs when I totally free.


----------



## tushie

Maxwell3 said:


> Hello Friends !!!!
> How are you all, Dear I am listening right now a video lecture about a business marketing. Which is also related with my business activities. I am also songs when I totally free.


it must be hard being songs but you sound like you could proberly pull it off.



$hAzZa said:


> [youtube_browser]aHjpOzsQ9YI[/youtube_browser]


----------



## jenniferx

Mainly for the video  Love the corgi!

Swedish House Mafia - Save The World - YouTube


----------



## Waterlily

Maxwell3 said:


> Hello Friends !!!!
> How are you all, Dear I am listening right now a video lecture about a business marketing. Which is also related with my business activities. I am also songs when I totally free.


take your spam and stuff it up your ass please, this is a music not bullshite thread.


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]X1g54R2-UL4[/youtube_browser]


----------



## katie200

[youtube_browser]2OjrmxEwItw&feature=related[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]5quprEP_Jh4&feature=related[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]cz93fprcWq4[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]wizjlF2X8vk[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Waterlily

anglearlene said:


> What you said it is so important.


what


----------



## simplysardonic

anglearlene said:


> What you said it is so important.





Waterlily said:


> what


Thanks for sharing


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]1Dj7p3h03qQ&feature=player_embedded[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]YCiY1y3uJ3o[/youtube_browser]


----------



## MeganRose

Desmond Dekker atm!


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]SeE1Y8S6jVc[/youtube_browser]

:cornut:


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]4N3N1MlvVc4[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]3dm_5qWWDV8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Ray Craig

My mum is in charge of music...she introduced me to Amy Winehouse, Adle, the Kaiser Chiefs and Go Go Bordello.....yes my mum is in her sixties. I have to confess I do Radio 4


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]pB2U4fA-xHk[/youtube_browser]


----------



## ximigoo

Skrillex - "My Name is Skrillex" [NEW JUNE 2010] - YouTube

Might and Magic Heroes Online is announced at this year's gamescom, in 2012 Ubisoft has more games in plan.


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]hce8-vgSgs0&feature=related[/youtube_browser]


----------



## mdeal

Mad world was a good choice, I think I will listen to that now


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]uUmNmpGnKp4[/youtube_browser]

:cornut:


----------



## cinnamontoast

Epic tune:

Florence + The Machine - Spectrum (Calvin Harris Radio Edit) - YouTube

And this:


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]aNVLfznm3es&feature=player_embedded[/youtube_browser]


----------



## katie200

[youtube_browser]mqvT6CBUQkw[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]VGN-jeNMjQ4[/youtube_browser]

 :thumbup:


----------



## ace85

Awesome new Circa album :

[youtube_browser]dMkW5lXE_tw[/youtube_browser]
_
Every moment I stand there and wait, I recall
How you told me you don't care
It was there that you ruptured the seal in the wall
That time cannot repair

Letting it be, what it is
It's impossible to know what you mean
When you seem, so emotionless

What'll bring you back to us?
Machine, beware turning back again
_
_Just wanted to know every word that was said
So many were unclear
And I didn't notice if anything changed
Til you left me here

Setting it free with the wind
Seems impossible that we'd let it be, what it is
So emotionless

What'll bring you back to us?
Machine, beware turning back again

Your stories never end, all time is left suspended
I never feel it mend, so why won't you let me in... this time?

What'll bring you back? I wanna bring you back

Your stories never end, our time is left suspended
I'll never feel it mend, so why won't you let me in, this time?_


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]0iTEEimfqJQ&feature=player_embedded#![/youtube_browser]


----------



## Kirkland

[youtube_browser]5i7GEMQC2IY[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Adriataylor

What is love
Oh baby, don't hurt me
Don't hurt me no more
Oh, baby don't hurt me
Don't hurt me no more

What is love
Yeah

Oh, I don't know why you're not there
I give you my love, but you don't care
So what is right and what is wrong
Gimme a sign

What is love
Oh baby, don't hurt me
Don't hurt me no more


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]RRFqjjwP-CI[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]cSf1b5LDMWw[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]sDiKbXtAnZU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]vc6vs-l5dkc[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]OEo9Bh679wM[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]rVM6uDwNz1g[/youtube_browser]


----------



## katie200

[youtube_browser]LLHftvixNYzZxxswOorfq_ZA[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]LLHftvixNYzZxxswOorfq_ZA[/youtube_browser]

:001_tongue: :001_tongue::w00t:


----------



## MargaretB

Scissor Sisters. I think they are brilliant!


----------



## diiso

Lana Del Rey - Blue Jeans (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]DV0TJZ7Kp40[/youtube_browser]

Sing short souless ginger one!!!
:lol:


----------



## Zaros

Kiri Tekenowawa.... no that's not it. Kitty kettynowawa. Nope! Kerry Ketanowawa

Damn it!

That tart from New Zealand!


----------



## Guest

Zaros said:


> Kiri Tekenowawa.... no that's not it. Kitty kettynowawa. Nope! Kerry Ketanowawa
> 
> Damn it!
> 
> That tart from New Zealand!


Wing???

[youtube_browser]E0w1T2-0yy0[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Kirkland

[youtube_browser]bcGntdbDB5Q[/youtube_browser]
Song still makes me cry every single time I listen to it  brings back lots of memories.


----------



## katie200

[youtube_browser]iFq6eZBS1iM[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]J9fwSu8qEFE[/youtube_browser]

:scared:  :thumbup:


----------



## debijw

[youtube_browser]wZRaK0j8DMs[/youtube_browser]

The Harmonica playing on Down Home Shakedown is fabulous.... has me dancing in my chair... :thumbup:


----------



## vampirecatladyx

Evanescence Fallen (Album)

Going Under .....at the mo x


----------



## Zaros

Right now I'm listening to Leonard Cohen's

Leonard Cohen - Show Me The Place [2012] - YouTube

The track is from his latest album 'Old Ideas'


----------



## Kirkland

[youtube_browser]7HKoqNJtMTQ[/youtube_browser]
I love Skyfalls theme tune!


----------



## ukdave

I'm listening to some Scott Joplin Ragtime


----------



## K9Steve

[youtube_browser]sil76t2X_DE[/youtube_browser]


----------



## K9Steve

[youtube_browser]_bwHK1xkgJA&feature=related[/youtube_browser]


----------



## K9Steve

[youtube_browser]KV-XALzYG8Y[/youtube_browser]


----------



## K9Steve

[youtube_browser]8RxInn7tkRQ&feature=related[/youtube_browser]


----------



## vampirecatladyx

Kirkland said:


> [youtube_browser]7HKoqNJtMTQ[/youtube_browser]
> I love Skyfalls theme tune!


I love it too!!! just heard it on Thursday on radio


----------



## vampirecatladyx

Some annoying little kids kicking a football at my garage door....while I am trying to work :-((( AAARRRRRGGGGHH...GO AWAY!


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]bWXazVhlyxQ[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Colette

I wish I was a punk rocker - Sandi Thom - YouTube


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]1Uw6ZkbsAH8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]KRAMNWzfjcg[/youtube_browser]


----------



## vampirecatladyx

Smooth Radio....Part Time Lover (Stevie Wonder)


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]aq1vRXag__4[/youtube_browser]


----------



## letitia123

I am listening to some old songs by David Bowe.


----------



## DavidBrandon

I am listening now "Every Chance We Get We Run"


----------



## paulrobertz

Currently I am listening "Girls Like"


Girls like you remind me that I'm lonely, yeah
Remind me that I'm lonely
No one to play Connect 4 with me
I declare war with me
Knocked out and snore
From rolling around in my bed


----------



## Zaros

Right now I'm listening to Miriam Makeba (aka Mama Africa)

Miriam Makeba - Pata Pata - YouTube


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]ggATJyO3fxY[/youtube_browser]


----------



## vampirecatladyx

I really love listening to all the songs that air on Supernatural, those old school rock songs x


----------



## debijw

[youtube_browser]sT5LEBxgOPU[/youtube_browser]

such a beautiful song.....


----------



## welshjet

For me, its this

Fab song! By Aztec Camera - one of their best

YouTube


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]TnM5uD0wT0k[/youtube_browser]

:cornut:


----------



## MissTwister

Right now - Walk by Foo Fighters.


----------



## tincan

Paul Weller and the Jam Singing:... and being rudely interrupted by my OH because my kitts are slinging chicken hearts around the floor LOL :


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]wbXciBKcfQ8[/youtube_browser]

:cornut:


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]G8bm6XlxuCY[/youtube_browser]

How we got from Ministry to ABBA...i have no idea!!!


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]GOhLY4OmW-M[/youtube_browser]


----------



## zcarter682

Got my classic playlist on...cant beat the oldies!!! Bit of Bon Jovi, Queen, Guns N Roses, Elton John, Eric Clapton, The Beatles, Bryan Adams...


----------



## MeganRose

[youtube_browser]y6CwNSE6524[/youtube_browser]


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

I have really been into Noah and the Whale of late. Folk music is growing on me.


----------



## MeganRose

[youtube_browser]NTVoNb5heIs[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]Q1EOGzzLy8U[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]HVeF3HiALr0[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Snoopdogg5

"Waiting for Tonight"


----------



## cheesecake

kool & the gang- celebration

cos ive just sold my house


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]MbUCzUk84fE[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Jeoffery

Away From The Sun by Three Doors Down


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]A__w_YFYUpA[/youtube_browser]

Love Ben Howard...


----------



## debijw

Since I saw this video on the Rammstein site yesterday I haven't been able to stop watching it. I think it's absolutely stunning......

Mein Hertz Brennt (piano version) on youtube if any one wants to see it.


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]QbS4UcBIL6k[/youtube_browser]

:cornut:


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]1MPL6QTlsF0[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Hillyron

Im listening to my favorite song We found love by Rihana.


----------



## Zaros

Today I'm listening to something very, very different.

Edgar Allan Poe's Greatest Tales and Poems recited by Norman George.


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]1GU8Ekk8Pbs[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Boobub

David Bowie - Heroes


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]sQsfVZ1bG9U[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]CSvFpBOe8eY[/youtube_browser]


----------



## IrishEyes

Norah Jones - Come Away with Me Album... beautiful.


----------



## northnsouth

Morricone: Gabriel's Oboe (The Mission) and Main Theme from Cinema Paradiso - YouTube DIL told me she was listening to this. I guess we are missing the same person .


----------



## Lulus mum

O.H giving his worlds greatest impression of Victor Meldrew-

not kidding-our kids call him Victor.

Have bought him 1000 garden gnomes for Christmas-Im having them placed in the front garden while he is out buying the latest
"beginners guide to moaning"book from W.H.Smiths 
that should go down well.

Maureen


----------



## Shadow And Lightning

chris young tonight


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]ke7LGK3UhxA[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]IU22lKGevhI[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]OR6AV9yJPoM[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]qT6XCvDUUsU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Jeoffery

[youtube_browser]P9A1-fxd-hI[/youtube_browser]


----------



## debijw

Jeoffery said:


> [youtube_browser]P9A1-fxd-hI[/youtube_browser]


Yeah...... another Vitas fan, he's great, especially his early stuff. Nice to meet you.


----------



## Firedog

Just been listening to True Love Stories by Jilted John and The very best of Soft Cell by Soft Cell.


----------



## Informationportal

Right now I am listening to some techno songs through my iPod.


----------



## Mecheslav

"In The End"

(It starts with one)
One thing I don't know why
It doesnt even matter how hard you try
Keep that in mind, I designed this rhyme
To explain in due time
All I know


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]lnRmwhaoDU8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]uhB2qOSId4A[/youtube_browser]

Can't beat a nice tune with a haunting vocal over the top!


----------



## Shadow And Lightning

enrique iglesias - hero <3


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]1MPL6QTlsF0[/youtube_browser]

Bought Shelley his album for christmas


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]A98blZEG-0o[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

Just been listening to Ed Sheeran doing Little Things live...why the hell did he let JLS murder that song?


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]wEoYKYA9oHE[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]lXkk43z15wI[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Rosywill

My favorite Im sexy and I know it by LMFAO.


----------



## Waldemar

"Comin' From Where I'm From" (2003)


----------



## neoflip

I am listening This Life This Hate- Paradise Lost


----------



## rabbithutches2u

XFM all the way


----------



## Erdelyi

Let me Love you


----------



## Lolaben

We found Love by Rihana and I like it.


----------



## GroverB

Will Smith Fresh Prince Of Bel-Air


----------



## MeganRose

[youtube_browser]PKzfe8RWDpo[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]8N_tupPBtWQ[/youtube_browser]

:lol:


----------



## MCWillow

This has just finished

[youtube_browser]Ee6xkwVucIE[/youtube_browser]

and this is on now

[youtube_browser]pkcJEvMcnEg[/youtube_browser]

We quite often do 'lucky dip' on CDs and play whatever we pull out of the pile - right now its this










:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## davidschilling

Just finished listening to this, great song by a great band


----------



## JackRule

"Do you remember"


----------



## jojoreggae

Reggae Music - Bob Marley


----------



## debijw

I know Andrea's operatic voice isn't to every ones taste but I adore the man and just love this duet with the brilliant Bryn Terfel.......

[youtube_browser]HfBhrgwIXT4[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]E7t8eoA_1jQ[/youtube_browser]


----------



## jojoreggae

Bob Marley - Touch me


----------



## Tropical Fish Delivered

XFM all the way


----------



## JimConnolly5

"Catch My Breath" By Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Crisscum

I am listening Now

"Night Watch"

I've got grounds for divorce.
It's in my blood this divorce.
I seperate everybody, I need distance from your body.
Oh I deserve this anguish on my house.

So get away, you cannot follow me.
I get away, you cannot follow me.
So get away, you cannot follow me.
So get away, you cannot follow me.
I get away.

I've got grounds for recourse.
Your lungs fill with discourse.
You seperate from my body, you need consistence from somebody.
Oh I deserve this angusih on my house.

So get away, you cannot follow me.
I get away, you cannot follow me.
So get away, you cannot follow me.
I get away, you cannot follow me.
So get away, you cannot follow me.
I get away, you cannot follow me.
So get away.​


----------



## bigboom555

Waterlily said:


> what bits confusing ?


song is elbow grounds for divorce


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]5dgimjMhAIk[/youtube_browser]


----------



## DeonRose3

Thrift Shop by Macklemore, Ryan Lewis & Wanz


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]6_BGKyAKigs[/youtube_browser]

Ducks FTW!!!


----------



## Laylaluke

A Thousands years- Christina Perri and its one of my favorite song.
Christina Perri - A Thousand Years (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## Dogsupply

It's nice to listen music anytime.

Here is what I'm listening now..

"A Rocket To The Moon: Ever Enough"


----------



## jenny armour

just about to watch england playing in the six nations yay


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]nFrcPgyRG9w[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Zeneus

I'm listening to LAMFO Party Rock Anthem..


----------



## debijw

[youtube_browser]nbIrvfufi9Y[/youtube_browser]

brilliant stuff.....


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]rwx5zWRyVHs[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]jySfU10IQu4[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]QK8mJJJvaes[/youtube_browser]


----------



## rabbithutches2u

Feeling relaxed today....classic fm


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]i94ua_mr94Y[/youtube_browser]


----------



## crawfordstuart

Windows Live Messenger automatically updates your status each time the song changes if this feature is on, but it's disabled by default. You can enable the Now Playing feature and Windows Live Messenger will acquire the Now Playing song from your default music player.


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]POFMNi62RRw[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]YJVmu6yttiw[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]hRy7hIiW9BI[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]DwdK4N1ZEjw[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]Rbm6GXllBiw[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]DhIMf61NeB8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]UVLoH_73cjg[/youtube_browser]

DAMN YOU TWILIGHT!!!


----------



## KulcsarArm

Listening Now "Bad girl" by Madonna
This song is about a woman who can't avoid drugs, cigarettes, one-night stands, and questionable people. In the video, directed by David Fincher, Christopher Walken plays her "guardian angel."


----------



## Zaros

Right now I'm listening to this;

Coolio - I'll See You When You Get There - YouTube

And in all probability, I will! :wink:


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]JTK0xDoWQ1M[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]9ssXU2dsNpg[/youtube_browser]


----------



## data

profanity prayers - Beck


----------



## debijw

Welcome to The UK 1940s Radio Station for 20s 30s 1940s music and Vintage Old Time Radio Programmes


----------



## katie200

What if She's An Angel - YouTube

Emeli Sande Clown Lyrics - YouTube

Emeli Sande Read All About It Part 3 Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## Lemonie17

Listening to My Chemical Romance and sulking that they have announced they are splitting up:-(


----------



## data

The Creator - Pete Rock & C.L. Smooth


----------



## Greenarrow

Currently I'm listening to The Harlem Shake


----------



## data

Alien Shore - Rush


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]977YgBvWVAk[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]F1L5zJ2afLs[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]dH9Cyu51WdM[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]h-WqmvlGTvg[/youtube_browser]

Just because theres snow on the ground!!!


----------



## Zaros

*Probably the saddest song in the entire world.*

Phil Coulter & Sinéad O'Connor The Shores of the Swilly - YouTube


----------



## data

Air 'Em Out - Inspectah Deck & 7L & Esoteric


----------



## ItsonlyChris

Daniel Bedingfield - If you're not the one



I don't even know why I'm still listening to it... I don't really like this song


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]zvCBSSwgtg4[/youtube_browser]

I belong with her, she belongs with me...


----------



## Zaros

The track begins @ 1:49 and is an excerpt from John Turturro's 'Passione' a film about Naples.

Originally written by Al Dexter and performed by him and his troopers this version is superb and certainly gets you jiggin'.

Peppe is brilliant.

Lay that pistol down - Tammurriata Nera (Peppe Barra) - YouTube


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]vTCLkpMD_FY[/youtube_browser]


----------



## data

Fellowship - Binary Star


----------



## Guest

Only The Horses!!!


[youtube_browser]E3m-XH1Kij0[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Broxi_jim

a classic album.......
UB40 - Labour of Love II (1989) Full Album - YouTube


----------



## Broxi_jim

Another great song by stereophonics
Stereophonics - Indian Summer - YouTube


----------



## tlewis

Compay Segundo - Guantanamera


----------



## data

Clockwork Angels - Rush


----------



## MCWillow

Just got this album (Automation Baby) and will be seeing them live (again) in London on 21st :thumbup:

Every album gets better, and every album is just feckin brilliant 

And live, they just blow you away - I _love _this band :yesnod:

[youtube_browser]NVE8-FiAE4I[/youtube_browser]

And they are being supported by another of my favourite bands :cornut:

[youtube_browser]B9XTCpx3Nyg[/youtube_browser]


----------



## moggiemum

my cat, he sounds like a massy ferguson, im ill in bed and he s keeping me company, beats the sounds of my neighbour who i got a noise abatement issue with....peace


----------



## ItsonlyChris

The new/most recent Stereophonics album.

Totally forgot how good they were until I heard Indian Summer on the radio.

I decided to go with my gut and just buy their album for a tenner.

The only album I can't stop listening to!


----------



## moggiemum

the bourne supremscy song at the end
Moby ......ohh baby then it fell apart ?
might have 2 get the album out


----------



## data

DTA - Casey Veggies


----------



## moggiemum

the
sound of the fish tank-had an earfull of noisy neighbour music all day 
and noise abatement team at westminster all day so didnt get any help...-peaceful now

enjoy music responsibly- im not a hater i just want 2 have a life as well


----------



## moggiemum

zombie........the cranberries.....peace
words of song in my head not on my stereo
another say day
tears falling
bombs mauling
people falling
to innocent people everywhere terrified by violence ,are thoughts are with you,x


----------



## data

Secret to the End - Depeche Mode


----------



## blackrook

These days I'm listening to Adele, her voice is very unique and amazingly emotional.


----------



## MrBatman

The new Dido record, it's great.


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]ivK2NAhoQ9I[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]s23xqlVzPY4[/youtube_browser]


----------



## ItsonlyChris

Stereophonics - Graffiti on the train


Such a great song like, it's the first time I've actually listened to the words and it's quite a nice song!


----------



## expertsview

Good clip i like it.


----------



## Supasilvfoxy

Can't do all the fancy shmancy linking stuff - I'm such a simple soul: Chris Rea - The Road To Hell Full Version - YouTube - sorry about the advert to start - I hate the damn things. Enjoy!


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]81MSD_xvreI#![/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]LuqEbRzy_t8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]09LTT0xwdfw[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]239vHrwt8Rs[/youtube_browser]


----------



## K9Steve

[youtube_browser]wz2d5vSh5-c[/youtube_browser]


----------



## K9Steve

[youtube_browser]L09WKq8VI8o[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Redhouse

I'm listing my ever lovey radio channel
KISS FM ..Rock to go


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]_gEp-BcD4Q8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## debijw

A little culture for a Wednesday evening

[youtube_browser]2F4G5H_TTvU[/youtube_browser]
[youtube_browser]BLtqZewjwgA[/youtube_browser]
[youtube_browser]MDAkIlZyWfw[/youtube_browser]
[youtube_browser]v-rDRa-5h4s[/youtube_browser]


----------



## BlackBen

Glad you came-The wanted.


----------



## K9Steve

[youtube_browser]R2g5w6jcfvw[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]lrCoiu5Fd4I[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]AzwlAnt9t2Y[/youtube_browser]


----------



## moggiemum

....aiooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuu......werewolves of london....aioooooouuuuuuuuuu
from the film The hustler with tom cruise and paul newman

brilliant


----------



## debijw

this.... its just beautiful, I love the cello......
[youtube_browser]5d6dFFhF608[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Calinyx

Welcome | Bo Bruce

Just love this album. I know that Bo's not everyone's cup of tea....but i just find her songs/ lyrics and voice haunting.


----------



## moggiemum

thank-you debijw,

i love this too and the water flowin behind ,..its so symbolic


----------



## katie200

The Mom Song The Lyrics - YouTube hmy:



Birdy - People Help the People (Lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]kWu2Lc3OSVI&feature=youtu.be[/youtube_browser]


----------



## margaux8

Im into music. The genres That I like are jazz, pop, poprock, and mellow


----------



## Marco111

anything by taylor swift, the script, coldplay or gabrielle aplin


----------



## casde

im listening to some chillout music!


----------



## casde

some house music


----------



## debijw

Been listening to her all day.

[youtube_browser]LtJLZ2zL2Os[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]OvB6rrnzDM8[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]IPb-wdacN8E[/youtube_browser]


----------



## casde

some house music!


----------



## debijw

Just heard this on Case Histories....
A few years old but I've never heard this beautiful song from the loveliest of voices....
[youtube_browser]f6pQcpFnXOI[/youtube_browser]


----------



## casde

im listening to a radio programme!


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]TR3Vdo5etCQ[/youtube_browser]

'Don't Speak'

Fitting for some people on here tonight i thought...
:lol:


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]htobTBlCvUU[/youtube_browser]

And so, time passes, sleeping lion still doesn't know what a barmycollie is, and i'm still laughing...


----------



## saimgee123

I am currently listing FM radio on my car.


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]yyDUC1LUXSU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Harveybash

Moves like jagger - Maroon 5!!!


----------



## moggiemum

the tranquil sound of the fish tank


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]0OP5EnaaYjQ[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Harveybash

jon bda said:


> [youtube_browser]yyDUC1LUXSU[/youtube_browser]


This is one of my favs of the new songs out


----------



## Harveybash

Daft punk .. Get lucky


----------



## Guest

Harveybash said:


> Daft punk .. Get lucky


Given the current music, i think we should rename this thread 'what are you listening too with Pharrell on it'

[youtube_browser]s25OMP4Ww6Y[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Harveybash

jon bda said:


> Given the current music, i think we should rename this thread 'what are you listening too with Pharrell on it'


Haha yeah!


----------



## debijw

For my niece Emma and sleeping baby Ava Grace..... tomorrow is the day she has to "Let her go"

[youtube_browser]RBumgq5yVrA[/youtube_browser]


----------



## lostbear

My daughter shouting abuse at her great dane because he's just thrown his head up and smacked her in the nose! (She never swears, so it's pretty inoffensive - "You great stupid clumsy donkey. OW ow ow ow " etc etc etc.) and our westie running round excited because somebody's getting told off and it's not her!


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]ykMsxhj_WWY[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]jxvR7ZUjaJk[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Harveybash

Mariah Carey - #Beautiful ft. Miguel - YouTube


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]XB7KjZMud0s[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Aurelie

Daft Punk - Random access memories, I got it the day it came out and its gotten to the point that I have listened to it so much I am almost taking the credit for it  Fragments of time and Lose yourself to Dance are particularly amazing.

Am also slightly obsessed with Hurricane by MS MR.


----------



## Guest

Aurelie said:


> Am also slightly obsessed with Hurricane by MS MR.


I do like her voice on that track...


----------



## Guest

Listening to B. Traits on Radio 1 at the moment...


----------



## Aurelie

jon bda said:


> [youtube_browser]yyDUC1LUXSU[/youtube_browser]


Great song. Have you seen this? http://m.youtube.com/#/user/bbcradio1/feed?&desktop_uri=/user/bbcradio1/feed


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]Izq-B50k0-Y[/youtube_browser]


----------



## jenniferx

Icona Pop - I Love It (feat. Charli XCX) [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube


----------



## Guest

Aurelie said:


> Great song. Have you seen this? YouTube


Those poor chickens!!!
:lol:


----------



## Harveybash

Ariana Grande - The Way ft. Mac Miller - YouTube


----------



## Harveybash

Lawson - Brokenhearted ft. B.O.B. - YouTube


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]wTP2RUD_cL0[/youtube_browser]

Air guitar at the ready!!!


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]09LTT0xwdfw[/youtube_browser]


----------



## koekemakranka

and


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]M97vR2V4vTs[/youtube_browser]

Love this vid...


----------



## moggiemum

Me too..................


----------



## scosha37

Pink - beam me up :001_tt1: lovly lyrics :001_tt1:


----------



## Harveybash

DJ Fresh - &#39;Gold Dust&#39; (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Harveybash

P!nk - Just Give Me A Reason ft. Nate Ruess - YouTube


----------



## moggiemum

Harveybash said:


> DJ Fresh - 'Gold Dust' (Official Video) - YouTube


classlove the tune never heard it before, the skipping is the best ever, love the big guy. cheered me up


----------



## Guest

Deep breath for the chorus people!!!

[youtube_browser]lDK9QqIzhwk[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]4Fc67yQsPqQ[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]8yoABwIlX3s[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]9ssXU2dsNpg[/youtube_browser]

:devil:


----------



## Harveybash

[youtube_browser]w1oM3kQpXRo[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Harveybash

[youtube_browser]b7cy-3f3sc8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Harveybash

[youtube_browser]eH3giaIzONA[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]_4nPV3Xw3AA[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Harveybash

[youtube_browser]NHozn0YXAeE[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]_4nPV3Xw3AA[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Harveybash

jon bda said:


> [youtube_browser]_4nPV3Xw3AA[/youtube_browser]


Am I seeing things or didn't you only just post that? :laugh:


----------



## Harveybash

[youtube_browser]XjVNlG5cZyQ[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

Harveybash said:


> Am I seeing things or didn't you only just post that? :laugh:


I may have...whoops...
:mad2:


----------



## Harveybash

jon bda said:


> I may have...whoops...
> :mad2:


You clearly like it a lot lol!


----------



## Harveybash

[youtube_browser]N4TN6AnU_nM[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]66LnhtnSoKc[/youtube_browser]

Proper Pink!!!


----------



## Harveybash

[youtube_browser]asaCQOZpqUQ[/youtube_browser]

This is my fav of all her songs :biggrin:


----------



## Royoyo




----------



## Guest

Harveybash said:


> [youtube_browser]NHozn0YXAeE[/youtube_browser]


That may have been a step too far!!!


----------



## Harveybash

[youtube_browser]qI7k0wQZlBA[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Harveybash

jon bda said:


> That may have been a step too far!!!


NEVER lol ... love that song  (has a lot of memories for me)


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]2NXgqFbfrd8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## springerpete

'' The Lark Ascending'' No matter how many times I hear it it always moves me.


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]UxxajLWwzqY[/youtube_browser]

Its stuck in my head!!!


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]eQSGw0hMd_I[/youtube_browser]


----------



## jenniferx

Lightning Seeds - Pure - YouTube


----------



## Pawfect Storm

[youtube_browser]s88JDxazUKo[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Harveybash

jon bda said:


> [youtube_browser]eQSGw0hMd_I[/youtube_browser]


Hey .. my Dad loves this!


----------



## Harveybash

[youtube_browser]Xn676-fLq7I[/youtube_browser]

One of my favs!!!


----------



## RockRomantic

what im listening to....

the mother in law going on and on and on


----------



## Guest

Bon Jovi live on the Isle Of Wight...


----------



## cheesecake

Coldplay- Fix you

One of the most emotional songs ever!!!


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]CdhqVtpR2ts[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]CdhqVtpR2ts[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Harveybash

jon bda said:


> [youtube_browser]CdhqVtpR2ts[/youtube_browser]


Erm ... you double posted again :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Harveybash said:


> Erm ... you double posted again :laugh:


Kept getting the 504 gateway thing...


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]pkeDBwsIaZw[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]X-p5g1bGuCU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]v_09wFxoaeQ[/youtube_browser]


----------



## MerlinsMum

Woodkid - The Golden Age album


----------



## xgemma86x

Naughty Boy (feat Sam Smith)-La La La

(My bf told me he had it stuck in his head,it came on the tv,I now have it stuck in my head)


----------



## xgemma86x

Harveybash said:


> [youtube_browser]Xn676-fLq7I[/youtube_browser]
> 
> One of my favs!!!


Reminds me of my ex. Brilliant song!



RockRomantic said:


> what im listening to....
> 
> the mother in law going on and on and on


Can't be as bad as my bfs step-dad :lol: That man is annoying!!


----------



## hazel pritchard

The Rolling Stones at Glast still good even at their age


----------



## Waterlily

lostbear said:


> My daughter shouting abuse at her great dane because he's just thrown his head up and smacked her in the nose! (She never swears, so it's pretty inoffensive - "You great stupid clumsy donkey. OW ow ow ow " etc etc etc.) and our westie running round excited because somebody's getting told off and it's not her!


Lmfaooo that made me laugh   thank you, needed it


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]4BaDtPY3xIY[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Harveybash

[youtube_browser]eHqjZD3lb4M&feature=c4-overview&list=UUU8hEdjK8u27TM7KA8JVIEw[/youtube_browser]


----------



## maxandskye

Lady Gaga ...Judas


----------



## Harveybash

[youtube_browser]kd9TlGDZGkI[/youtube_browser]

Such a chooooon!


----------



## Harveybash

[youtube_browser]9G4jnaznUoQ[/youtube_browser]


----------



## katie200

Nathan Carter - Hug - YouTube


----------



## Guest




----------



## Waterlily

jon bda said:


>


 off ya face are ya noodle ?   :frown2:


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]UxxajLWwzqY[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]m0EiujcV3Tg[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]NNojdoI_D_M[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

Viagra just out of shot...


----------



## cat001

Best kids show ever!!!
[youtube_browser]F2Dy2n2H2qA[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]dTCNwgzM2rQ[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]EreZNkWzBAw[/youtube_browser]


----------



## katie200

the tribe- the dream must stay alive - YouTube


----------



## K9Steve

[youtube_browser]oB4DDSkUAVE[/youtube_browser]


----------



## $hAzZa

[youtube_browser]GTPr3JxiSdc[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]P9SepA9sNU4[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]byPRmtaEwxk[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Harveybash

One of the best songs ever! (imo)

[youtube_browser]HgzGwKwLmgM[/youtube_browser]


----------



## $hAzZa

I agree!


----------



## Colliebarmy

"Dance of the Unicorn" hammered dulcimer music by dizzi - YouTube


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]3Yyw_odjva8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## debijw

[youtube_browser]kDaPfJOXr-E[/youtube_browser]

I love the old ones....I can imagine my grandmother dancing to this she would have been 14 when it was released in 1929...

 :thumbsup:


----------



## Harveybash

[youtube_browser]c4BLVznuWnU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Harveybash

[youtube_browser]lswB6q2t_6c[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Harveybash

I like this cover...

[youtube_browser]dnDnqEdjPNM[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

Harveybash said:


> [youtube_browser]c4BLVznuWnU[/youtube_browser]


Love that vid!!!


----------



## Harveybash

Watching this always makes me smile 

[youtube_browser]qG87HXXUZ0Y[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Harveybash

[youtube_browser]jd-oLhJQne0[/youtube_browser]


----------



## debijw

[youtube_browser]fr0Ar-MCtaQ[/youtube_browser]

Fabulous......


----------



## K9Steve

[youtube_browser]TxPgFHgqtAY[/youtube_browser]


----------



## K9Steve

[youtube_browser]zBCJWpsrBaE[/youtube_browser]


----------



## K9Steve

[youtube_browser]Fm7u25wRiV8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]5roz5-wdjBg[/youtube_browser]


----------



## moggiemum

jon bda said:


> [youtube_browser]5roz5-wdjBg[/youtube_browser]


love that riff


----------



## Aurelie

Fryars - Cool like me.

Can't find a link to it that will play on here though. It's good.


----------



## Guest

moggiemum said:


> love that riff


If you like guitars and Jack White, may i suggest...

Play.com - Buy It Might Get Loud online at Play.com and read reviews. Free delivery to UK and Europe!

...for madam?


----------



## Guest

Aurelie said:


> Fryars - Cool like me.
> 
> Can't find a link to it that will play on here though. It's good.


[youtube_browser]QOj2UEAxpaI[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]bj1BMpUnzT8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Royoyo

Jessie Ware - Wildest Moments (Acoustic) - YouTube

How do you get the actual video on here?


----------



## Harveybash

Royoyo said:


> Jessie Ware - Wildest Moments (Acoustic) - YouTube
> 
> How do you get the actual video on here?


I would help you, but moggiemum drove me mad with trying to explain it to her for like and hour yesterday :laugh: bless her, she's not great with tech!

If you ask Jonbda nicely he'll probably tell you


----------



## JANICE199

*Wet Wet Wet.....love is all around.*

Love Is All Around - Wet Wet Wet - Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## debijw

The UK 1940s Radio Station music and vintage radio shows from the 1920s 1930s 1940s

perfect for a summers day....


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]L8kuWH7sjFo[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]3O1_3zBUKM8[/youtube_browser]

I would like to dedicate this tune to a very good friend of mine...
:lol:


----------



## Aurelie

I have a sneaking suspicion I might be too old for this but whatever - its great.

AlunaGeorge - You Know You Like It - YouTube


----------



## moggiemum

Billy Idol - Hot In The City - YouTube


----------



## moggiemum

jon bda said:


> [youtube_browser]L8kuWH7sjFo[/youtube_browser]


who is this?^^^


----------



## Guest

moggiemum said:


> who is this?^^^


Biffy Clyro my dear!

Biffy Clyro - YouTube

Hope that works.


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]rp5cwZrHpgM[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]5VXuXaimqYg[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]aE2GCa-_nyU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Harveybash

Still can't get enough of this song 

[youtube_browser]yyDUC1LUXSU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]Cgovv8jWETM[/youtube_browser]

Think i've got a thing for string at the moment!


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]Uffjii1hXzU[/youtube_browser]

My alarm tone...a much nicer way to wake up...


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]7d_HD89ZlJE[/youtube_browser]

Another one for my dear friend!
:lol:


----------



## moggiemum

jon bda said:


> [youtube_browser]Cgovv8jWETM[/youtube_browser]
> 
> Think i've got a thing for string at the moment!


amazing vid, long the song , emotion and the strength at the end , defending paradise, another tear


----------



## Guest

moggiemum said:


> amazing vid, long the song , emotion and the strength at the end , defending paradise, another tear


[youtube_browser]BgAlQuqzl8o[/youtube_browser]

They also do funny stuff...


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]jzF_y039slk[/youtube_browser]

But its all good...


----------



## Harveybash

[youtube_browser]kd9TlGDZGkI[/youtube_browser]


----------



## moggiemum

[youtube_browser]ZduDvIBu3EU[/youtube_browser]

more strings ,love this song


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]aDHxhhB8710[/youtube_browser]

Last Piano Guys one from me...love the timelapse video that goes with it...


----------



## Harveybash

moggiemum said:


> [youtube_browser]ZduDvIBu3EU[/youtube_browser]
> 
> more strings ,love this song


OMG .. do my eyes deceive me .. or did all that training on how to post I gave you finally pay off!?! :lol:


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]jS826PwLHdQ[/youtube_browser]

More strings...bit random...


----------



## Guest

Harveybash said:


> OMG .. do my eyes deceive me .. or did all that training on how to post I gave you finally pay off!?! :lol:


You did well my young Padawan!!!
:lol:


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]XleaVcy4he8[/youtube_browser]

Best of all, no Chris Martin whining over the top of it!!!


----------



## moggiemum

Harveybash said:


> OMG .. do my eyes deceive me .. or did all that training on how to post I gave you finally pay off!?! :lol:


thanks harveybash ,look at your reputation


----------



## Harveybash

It was my pleasure my lovely  
You weren't the easiest of students rolleyes ... but I was determined not to give up till you got it :laugh:


----------



## moggiemum

more strings i for ONE wish they had taught me this at school

[youtube_browser]mO6wW6XNy1g[/youtube_browser]


----------



## moggiemum

come on shake your head and get out the air guitar, love the lyrics,love Rory, r.i.p x

[youtube_browser]HUbLtdqdg9E[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]sPU8V-nvUEk[/youtube_browser]


----------



## moggiemum

i love ben howard, love the words on this and his guitar playing is beautiful

[youtube_browser]ZhmuGUaf2aY[/youtube_browser]


----------



## moggiemum

[youtube_browser]pRzOoa3JO7A[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]wv5kdWa_BBQ[/youtube_browser]

And its not even october...


----------



## moggiemum

[youtube_browser]aePWkeDxRjE[/youtube_browser]

genuis, special song


----------



## moggiemum

amazing strings,[youtube_browser]_1YsFgDaEeo[/youtube_browser]


----------



## moggiemum

another Ben,...check out the bongos

[youtube_browser]uhKq9JvssB8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## moggiemum

[youtube_browser]hcgtTrMBMEU[/youtube_browser]

check him out , go johnny, great lyrics, soundtrack from the film into the wild


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]RGlos4OiL0o[/youtube_browser]

Go Frank!!!


----------



## moggiemum

[youtube_browser]THnabGK7mPs[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]TecR_5-rQ4U[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]rnMb8PPEyCQ[/youtube_browser]


----------



## TorrieRacette

till the world ends by Brittney spears


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]1gCulUDvALM[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]A6IAFUzmgSU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## TorrieRacette

till the world ends


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]iNJTRhtgIFA[/youtube_browser]

*
oi Jon ?? *grabs attention lol* can you do me a favour?/*

This mix below is my fave but I cant access it anymore from oz, and forgot to convert and download lol.. can you see if you can play it?? then uh convert for me then .. I dunno after that. Somhow figure out a fileshare? lol Im so despo for that chillout mix  

this one..
Arabic Music "The Desert Lounge I°" (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube


----------



## Royoyo

Birdy - Wings (Official Audio) - YouTube


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]ykMsxhj_WWY[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

Waterlily said:


> [youtube_browser]iNJTRhtgIFA[/youtube_browser]
> 
> *
> oi Jon ?? *grabs attention lol* can you do me a favour?/*
> 
> This mix below is my fave but I cant access it anymore from oz, and forgot to convert and download lol.. can you see if you can play it?? then uh convert for me then .. I dunno after that. Somhow figure out a fileshare? lol Im so despo for that chillout mix
> 
> this one..
> Arabic Music "The Desert Lounge I°" (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube


I can play it but at the moment have no sound on it for some reason? I'll give it a go over the weekend though...


----------



## moggiemum

jon bda said:


> [youtube_browser]1gCulUDvALM[/youtube_browser]


there you go again making me cry,...love this version, thanks


----------



## Waterlily

jon bda said:


> I can play it but at the moment have no sound on it for some reason? I'll give it a go over the weekend though...


hm ok weird, it does same for me, it went from being normal, to not available at all, to now silent :angry: :closedeyes:  
Thanks Jon for trying : )


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]0GNJ1SQpxFI[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]n6P0SitRwy8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]VEpMj-tqixs[/youtube_browser]


----------



## lostbear

RAIN, RAIN, RAIN, RAIN, RAIN. 

It's raining here BTW.


----------



## TorrieRacette

as long as you love me by Backstreet boys


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]2YcIgow6TDk[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]lMLnDuzgkjo[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]79YDgv_zWA4[/youtube_browser]

I cannot stop listening to this tune!!!


----------



## cat001

Currently cycling around in my head...
[youtube_browser]SRTwlBD2Dxc[/youtube_browser]

along with this one...

[youtube_browser]kBfh8682eLE[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Bellaboo1

I am liking Lissy at the moment can't remember what its called though ! Think I will get her album when it comes out


----------



## jenny armour

after all these years of it being on the radio, and my mother having it on when I was a child, I have got myself hooked onto the archers lol. must be my age as I now listen on radio 4


----------



## GillimaClikz

Jason Derulo - I'm in Love song. It is really new song in 2013.


----------



## jenny armour

listening to my new pup playing with her toy


----------



## sarelis

The house needed some serious mucking out, so have had metal banging out at top vol all day  Can't beat a bit of Metallica while kicking the hoover around!


----------



## Guest

I dedicate this one to my lovely wife...

[youtube_browser]lBzGc2mfeSw[/youtube_browser]

:lol:


----------



## moggiemum

jon bda said:


> I dedicate this one to my lovely wife...
> 
> [youtube_browser]lBzGc2mfeSw[/youtube_browser]
> 
> :lol:


omg was not expecting that
was gonna do the aww so sweet , you make a lovely couple speech and all


----------



## debijw

Having a James Vincent McMorrow day
[youtube_browser]K6qyaekBQvw[/youtube_browser]
[youtube_browser]fR38UpFQZn4[/youtube_browser]
[youtube_browser]7C5T6ZauhKM[/youtube_browser]

and my all time favourite UB40 track :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
[youtube_browser]sbC3m_0YTuk[/youtube_browser]

just had to edit to add this
[youtube_browser]R-mj1GvibTM[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]5TUIciKQzxI[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]I_DuKw3v8So[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]9zhqaQcd1mA[/youtube_browser]


----------



## moggiemum

love this album
[youtube_browser]I4WuUNe31aI[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]UuNuC6Ghfyw[/youtube_browser]
[youtube_browser]EY6ie0Wh6ic[/youtube_browser]
[youtube_browser]pPrsIgSnC1s[/youtube_browser]


----------



## moggiemum

love this tune
[youtube_browser]VbpMpRq6DV4[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]18dBU55S6P0[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Vicki

Recently I've been listening quite a lot to this song: Gustavo "Chris" Bichara - My Heart Is Your´s - YouTube

My baby brother (he's 20, but he's 22 years younger than me, so to me he's a baby ) made the video for his final school project. The guy singing is a friend of his and I think he's got a wonderful voice. He won a Swedish championship in karaoke last year, so obviously I'm not the only one that thinks so. This is the first song he's ever recorded, but I think he should go for a career in music.


----------



## debijw

Vicki said:


> Recently I've been listening quite a lot to this song: Gustavo "Chris" Bichara - My Heart Is Your´s - YouTube
> 
> My baby brother (he's 20, but he's 22 years younger than me, so to me he's a baby ) made the video for his final school project. The guy singing is a friend of his and I think he's got a wonderful voice. He won a Swedish championship in karaoke last year, so obviously I'm not the only one that thinks so. This is the first song he's ever recorded, but I think he should go for a career in music.


Your right he does have a lovely voice.


----------



## MCWillow

moggiemum said:


> love this album
> [youtube_browser]I4WuUNe31aI[/youtube_browser]


Daddy?????

Apparently my dad looks like Robert Plant 

I am listening to this
[youtube_browser]2HEGGlYg7_Y[/youtube_browser]


----------



## moggiemum

MCWillow said:


> Daddy?????
> 
> Apparently my dad looks like Robert Plant
> 
> I am listening to this
> [youtube_browser]2HEGGlYg7_Y[/youtube_browser]


only 10 seconds into the first tune and i love it, thanks


----------



## debijw

I came across this singer a couple of years ago and I just love listening to him sing In English and Chinese even though I don't understand the language.

[youtube_browser]L6vjF8NPKqo[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]tzVGYJz5UKs[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]8lVgSKgZiYM[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]qmyLxCgJ_hk[/youtube_browser]


----------



## jenniferx

The Killers - When You Were Young - YouTube

Amy Winehouse - Love Is a Losing Game - live - YouTube


----------



## MCWillow

I'm sure no-one else on here has heard od Sea of Sin - but they are great 

[youtube_browser]L-9mNv7RBc4[/youtube_browser]

Album just finished so now listening to Rename (yeah, I know, you don't know them either  )

[youtube_browser]rWm9RBxrA4w[/youtube_browser]


----------



## wind1

At this very moment I am listening to Gordon Lightfoot on You tube 'If you could read my mind'. Have also been listening to James Taylor. Trouble is once I start I will be up for hours listening to all my favourites.

[youtube_browser]jqMG3VR5PP4[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]4LFqWIKayIE[/youtube_browser]


----------



## MCWillow

I first saw her at my first Glastonbury, and am listening to one of her albums right now.

Just YouTubed to share - and found this - my first time at Glasters 

[youtube_browser]1VI8Ht48CLY[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]5Je6YnLNpL0[/youtube_browser]


----------



## MCWillow

Now on to Apop...... I love this album :thumbup:

[youtube_browser]N4104XkkGFs[/youtube_browser]


----------



## moggiemum

[youtube_browser]a2-5gv81cC0[/youtube_browser]


----------



## MCWillow

Apop...... another couple of tracks :thumbup:

[youtube_browser]u6z5q2r73vc[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]d_65l0xwGyE[/youtube_browser]

This is one of my favourite albums ever!!!


----------



## JackiJohn

I'm listening Open your eyes song by Snow Patrol. That's a cool song.


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]0b_IHjWXbuM[/youtube_browser]

Nostalgia


----------



## moggiemum

this song has always made me cry ,now i know why
[youtube_browser]gqyN3-bpGug[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]NHKTQcDfv9A[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]SBjQ9tuuTJQ[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]7rzD52hOChs[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]-9e77IrHBsw[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]GXCh9OhDiCI[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]jrwjiO1MCVs[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]aOY_UV9GhIM[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]hlVBg7_08n0[/youtube_browser]

Just heard this on the charts...lets hope its gets some good airtime...


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]5TUIciKQzxI[/youtube_browser]


----------



## moggiemum

jon bda said:


> [youtube_browser]jrwjiO1MCVs[/youtube_browser]


got this album  love it


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]wM89T74MPnE[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Zaros

PHUQ ALL!

And this is why!

This video contains content from BMG_Rights_Management, AdRev Publishing, UMG,EMI, The Harry Fox Agency Inc. (HFA) Warner Chappell, Sony AtV Publishing, SACEM, PEDL; PRS CS, EMI Music Publishing; ABKCO Music Inc. HorusMusic and UMPI. It is not available in your country. 

It is not available in your country?:confused1: 

Yesterday I listened to half the album and tonight I thought I'd listen to the remaining half.

Some sweet phuqin' hope of that what with corporate america and the YouTube police following me around the net!


----------



## Doggiesrule100

Mainly one direction for me! Saw them live not so long ago, and seeing them again in may! But other than that I listen to union j, little mix, biffy Clyro, passenger, Taylor swift and Bruno mars. I'm seeing Bruno mars and union j live, and I saw biffy Clyro a week after one direction


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]dNmpoj2Izwc[/youtube_browser]

Can't stop listening to this!


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]_kASjW_aPbQ[/youtube_browser]

And as above, i love the Klangkarussell tune at the moment (think i posted it here already?) Flippin' awesome!!!


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]htobTBlCvUU[/youtube_browser]

Isn't it lovely at the moment?


----------



## MCWillow

jon bda said:


> [youtube_browser]htobTBlCvUU[/youtube_browser]
> 
> Isn't it lovely at the moment?


I've always liked Bjork, and I really like one - even though I know you only posted it to be naughty :lol:

I am at this moment, listening to this 

[youtube_browser]zcLKHhHCfLw[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

I was having a bit of a CB moment then and thought you had posted the 'nob version' almost had to call for nurse!!!


----------



## MCWillow

jon bda said:


> I was having a bit of a CB moment then and thought you had posted the 'nob version' almost had to call for nurse!!!


The album is actually called Noob :001_tongue:

They are German - and brilliant, I have loads of their albums, and have met them several times  

( I have pics to prove it too :thumbup: )


----------



## MCWillow

Another fantastic track from the Noob album 

[youtube_browser]Kz-pmKT1JuM[/youtube_browser]

But you should just go get the whole album :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

MCWillow said:


> ( I have pics to prove it too :thumbup: )


You photobombing them on other peoples pics doesn't count you know!!!


----------



## MCWillow

jon bda said:


> You photobombing them on other peoples pics doesn't count you know!!!


Be ready for a new thread   :lol:


----------



## Guest

MCWillow said:


> Be ready for a new thread   :lol:


----------



## moggiemum

MCWillow said:


> I've always liked Bjork, and I really like one - even though I know you only posted it to be naughty :lol:
> 
> I am at this moment, listening to this
> 
> [youtube_browser]zcLKHhHCfLw[/youtube_browser]


i really like this ,i didnt think i was gonna at the start

and while i was listening i was looking at your sig and thinking how like kittens they all look when they are sleeping ,...awww:001_tt1:


----------



## moggiemum

for MCWillow, i know its late but i had to put this up , do you like it ?, i heard it before it camr out as my flat mate was a dj, spent the next year looking for it,then heard it on the radio, its on an ad on the tv as well with a robot dancing -brill hope you like it
[youtube_browser]0yNFDgfqvG8[/youtube_browser]

thanks harveybash for teaching me how to do links and Jon taught Harveybash so two thankyous , thanks Willow for the inspiration 3thankyous


----------



## MCWillow

I like the way you post a link, I like the way you know I will like it, but most of all , I like the way you posted it for me :cornut:


----------



## moggiemum

^^^brilliant^^^


----------



## tillysdream

Haim.... amazing music! Youtube their song/video Falling.


----------



## Zaros

I'm listening to this;

[youtube_browser]FEypM_BRe5Y[/youtube_browser]

And I'm told that Muslims have adopted the track as their anthem:wink:


----------



## debijw

[youtube_browser]L-2Of9aznxg[/youtube_browser]
[youtube_browser]rqjBH6MQluc[/youtube_browser]


----------



## moggiemum

[youtube_browser]R9wyGlvHACo[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]4YOWXfJIEYk[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]mTzEp4CeWT8[/youtube_browser]
This song reminds me of my friend who now lives in America, I miss him!! Rainy days always make me miss people


----------



## Goblin

[youtube_browser]5g8ykQLYnX0[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]zr8d9sXioj4[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]BSLPH9d-jsI[/youtube_browser]


----------



## MCWillow

I am having a Mesh night - current album playing is Who Watches Over Me - the first Mesh album I ever bought :thumbup: And thus my love affair with Mesh began 

First song on the album
[youtube_browser]YWtxFcpHAfg[/youtube_browser]

Very hard choice as the album is brilliant, but my favourite song on the album, by a tiny margin!

[youtube_browser]75q3VaWENBA[/youtube_browser]

Edited to add: I actually can't choose a favourite, I just love this whole freaking album - well I just love everything Mesh has ever done, theres not a single song or album I don't like! I can't say that about many bands! I can maybe think of two more - Iris and Tenek!


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]_MOiwCMn30k[/youtube_browser]

I need to lay off the cider! this has been getting me emotional lool


----------



## moggiemum

love this ,brings backs memories
[youtube_browser]F3wAtWywrP4[/youtube_browser]
makes me wanna play air drums


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]XiBYM6g8Tck[/youtube_browser]


----------



## tillysdream

Love this, sooooo funny and cute!

Who let the dog out?! - YouTube

Whooooo let the dogs out, woof woof woof. Dog lovers will drool and giggle.


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]ojydNb3Lrrs[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Harveybash

[youtube_browser]b7cy-3f3sc8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Harveybash

[youtube_browser]HWZisnZ-RGE[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]wBoRkg5-Ieg[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Potlicker

[youtube_browser]Rb4lgOiHBZo[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Harveybash

[youtube_browser]89QliWlKHGY[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Aurelie

Melody Calling by The Vaccines - amazing and being played obsessively alongside The Mother We Share by Churches.


----------



## NorthernDarkness

I'm surprised that none of you have confessed to listening Ylvis-The Fox 
[youtube_browser]jofNR_WkoCE[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

NorthernDarkness said:


> I'm surprised that none of you have confessed to listening Ylvis-The Fox
> [youtube_browser]jofNR_WkoCE[/youtube_browser]


Think we need another thread for 'guilty' pleasures for that one...its a good tune!!!
:lol:


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]hT_nvWreIhg[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Valanita

I've just watched this film....
N-Dubz ft. Bodyrox - We Dance On (Soundtrack from Street Dance 3D) Official Video - YouTube

This song is haunting me now.
I really enjoyed the film, didn't think I would, not really my thing.


----------



## Zaros

I'm having a Tom Waits day today.

[youtube_browser]WPnOEiehONQ[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

Didn't know what i fancied listening too, so i put the top 40 on...hmm, some 'interesting' songs about at the moment...


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]F7jSp2xmmEE[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]Vppbdf-qtGU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]BwXQ5_NneYs[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]KYYR8Azjpo4[/youtube_browser]

I love Jessie J at the minute


----------



## K9Steve

[youtube_browser]H8PC1_3fjvs[/youtube_browser]


----------



## K9Steve

[youtube_browser]pR30knJs4Xk[/youtube_browser]


----------



## K9Steve

[youtube_browser]QEOP5yFUjmo[/youtube_browser]


----------



## K9Steve

[youtube_browser]1Qiqp_HEk84[/youtube_browser]


----------



## K9Steve

[youtube_browser]fnmBpFSM5jw[/youtube_browser]


----------



## K9Steve

[youtube_browser]9O-vJbwvUlY[/youtube_browser]


----------



## K9Steve

[youtube_browser]9tqIOE-rPJU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## K9Steve

[youtube_browser]k2x1RKAVGw8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## K9Steve

[youtube_browser]hLZbU9IrITc[/youtube_browser]


----------



## WeasleyLover

[youtube_browser]jhxIjRO6WjI[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]u2rCK2SKASI[/youtube_browser]

:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]byEGjLU2egA[/youtube_browser]

:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]KQ6zr6kCPj8[/youtube_browser]

It was in the links after i put up Psy in Rona's thread...what can i say!!!


----------



## tillysdream

[youtube_browser]uh_gaaUiNs8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]WvDt57Dr_WY&bpctr=1380055209[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Argent

I wish I wasn't, but it's stuck in my head now :frown2:


----------



## tillysdream

[youtube_browser]LPn0KFlbqX8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]FglU0X-Vyrw[/youtube_browser]

:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]htobTBlCvUU[/youtube_browser]

:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]FZ2mJPSccvo[/youtube_browser]

Love Wombles...
:thumbup:


----------



## tillysdream

[youtube_browser]7ldlL146CEs[/youtube_browser]

:shocked:


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]XzcWwmwChVE[/youtube_browser]

:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]Vcpaa3sEvWE[/youtube_browser]

:thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]O1CYi_N9AfE[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]ZhbUvxbpl7M[/youtube_browser]

and my latest fave

[youtube_browser]3O1_3zBUKM8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## tillysdream

[youtube_browser]DN87dn1ZPhw[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Waterlily

^^ love that tune.


----------



## tillysdream

[youtube_browser]htbqafEc-Fw[/youtube_browser]


----------



## K9Steve

[youtube_browser]GD6gKjtpkFM[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]4IUjtHf76wM[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]VnZMyfEwKiM[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Harveybash

Just checking something


----------



## lilythepink

David Gray album.not sure of title.


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]6dW6aNAZGTM[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]LHIqzGHgQCY[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]hbRU-HbsqUw[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]jtdgz8csY3Y[/youtube_browser]


----------



## tincan

NEIL YOUNG & CRAZY HORSE - Hey Hey, My My (Into the Black) - YouTube

One of my all time favs ..... love him x


----------



## Zaros

Tonight I'm listening to.........................

My wife snoring! :001_rolleyes:

Oh and this;¨

[youtube_browser]xnbiRDNaDeo[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]5aXPydKSE1E[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]sN39_4bMJSg[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Zaros

Music to sooth the savage beast.

[youtube_browser]ZDcKcDRhqoo[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Waterlily

really nice tune ^^^


----------



## debijw

[youtube_browser]c0hkEFzA1tM[/youtube_browser]

The soundtrack to the game Mafia II. Over an hour of 50's music, you cant beat it. I'm listening to this while drawing.


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]H0m_3Bd1Jfs[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]EVbz0uHmU9g[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]OUbNYBe3Vas[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]htobTBlCvUU[/youtube_browser]

And with no further intelligent verbal spewings it seems...to bed i is!!!


----------



## Zaros

To wind down after last night's escapade on chat I trawled through YouTube looking for tracks I'd never heard before.

I discovered this by accident and played it several times over in concession because this is just so perfect in every way possible.

Enjoy:001_smile:

[youtube_browser]_3nNB8D_A1k[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Cheryl89

PP you're clearly TD - get a LIFE & leave Zaros alone!!!!!!! Loser


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]OK4fJhbRL1g[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]FbNX4a3iVrI[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Zaros

Waterlily said:


> [youtube_browser]OK4fJhbRL1g[/youtube_browser]


Hey D.

I was in Stockmans (Scandi version of Harrods) looking for a new Winter Coat (My Berghaus that I bought in England just didn't keep the Arctic winter out)
when all of a sudden this track came over the airwaves.

Every word. Every syllable'

'[email protected]@k me!' I thought 'Hasn't anyone realised what they're playing?' I asked my wife

She turned to me and told me it didn't mean anything to the Finns despite them often repeating the phrase in a very loud and angry tone to each other when they've either had a drink too many or someone has whipped into their parking space at the supermarket. :laugh:


----------



## katie200

Garth Brooks- Friends In Low Places - YouTube

Garrett Hedlund - Turn Loose the Horses (video & lyrics) - YouTube

:wink:


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]IqyZMF_M_PI[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]McRgkE_vgjU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]oY5A90dJvbI[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]qolUC13bwMc[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]ra-h_p-vD2s[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]IazLexjFpsQ[/youtube_browser]


----------



## bullet

the ultimate 80s mix (over 3 hours long) - YouTube


----------



## bullet

Waterlily said:


> [youtube_browser]IazLexjFpsQ[/youtube_browser]


HELLOOOOOO! Lil lady. You on the fiddle again?


----------



## Waterlily

bullet said:


> HELLOOOOOO! Lil lady. You on the fiddle again?


you're a sight for sore eyes.. xx mate Im always fiddling


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]9rsqg95anNw[/youtube_browser]


----------



## bullet

Waterlily said:


> you're a sight for sore eyes.. xx mate Im always fiddling


Yeh! but with what though? :w00t:


----------



## bullet

Ive been around, popping in now and then, just keeping an eye on you lot. Someone normal has to


----------



## Waterlily

bullet said:


> Ive been around, popping in now and then, just keeping an eye on you lot. Someone normal has to


well you are missed x so is that welsh knob.


----------



## bullet

Waterlily said:


> well you are missed x so is that welsh knob.


Aw thanks, glad someone missed me. After 25 years looks like im on the scrap heap :crying:


----------



## simplysardonic

We were listening to some Crucified Barbara, but now Mark's put some boring politics prog on Radio 4, & people are arguing  kinda reminds me of OF


----------



## Waterlily

bullet said:


> Aw thanks, glad someone missed me. After 25 years looks like im on the scrap heap :crying:


hope everything is ok? you know where I am if you need a yarn x


----------



## Waterlily

simplysardonic said:


> We were listening to some Crucified Barbara, but now Mark's put some boring politics prog on Radio 4, & people are arguing  kinda reminds me of OF


thank fark for headphones lol


----------



## bullet

Waterlily said:


> hope everything is ok? you know where I am if you need a yarn x


Cheers m'dear, i knew i could count on my little Aussie aunty


----------



## Waterlily

bullet said:


> Cheers m'dear, i knew i could count on my little Aussie aunty


I prefer the term sis Im not old


----------



## bullet

Waterlily said:


> I prefer the term sis Im not old


Ok big sis :001_tongue:


----------



## Waterlily

bullet said:


> Ok big sis :001_tongue:










xxx


----------



## bullet

Waterlily said:


> xxx










:001_tongue:


----------



## Waterlily

Lmao touche  and awesome pic


----------



## bullet

Waterlily said:


> Lmao touche  and awesome pic


Aw! And you aint changed one bit :001_tt1:


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]gCYcHz2k5x0[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]F90Cw4l-8NY[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]B6EeVzcIQs8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]ab9176Srb5Y[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]DohRa9lsx0Q[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]XTvgj2LWjMk[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]fLp63WBV-Ic[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]DOj3wDlr_BM[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]6pBAtdm4Xus[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]aDxrQFrGipo[/youtube_browser]


----------



## noushka05

This ones for you Lils x

[youtube_browser]/zXrIXk0FyOE[/youtube_browser]

I've just been listening to this on me Emeli Sande cd

[youtube_browser]/_kASjW_aPbQ[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Waterlily

aw thanks noush x :001_wub:


----------



## ukdave

Going to go to bed and listen to some amazing Electric Light Orchestra!


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]3dM2qCCg6GE[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]zmG1kOcbJEU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## K9Steve

[youtube_browser]Pc3OnSQc48s[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]w8KQmps-Sog[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]F5a_NTqHDMI[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]El1Wq5trk2Y[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Bellaboo1

I am loving "This is what you are" by Mario Biondi. Would youtube but don't know how to on here !


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]8Tc_hj-osEo[/youtube_browser]



Bellaboo1 said:


> I am loving "This is what you are" by Mario Biondi. Would youtube but don't know how to on here !


there ya go


----------



## MoggyBaby

A new band that I came across recently called Vagablondes. Their album - Snowdrop in the Water - is gorgeous. Very chilled and smooth. Perfect relaxation tunes.

This is my favourite song and I love it:

[youtube_browser]LmdqYiBZck4[/youtube_browser]

.


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]z5K7d_9YapM#t=179[/youtube_browser]


----------



## K9Steve

I still like the classics (classic rock and country). 

[youtube_browser]nP6WoL-QdnE[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Bellaboo1

Waterlily said:


> [youtube_browser]8Tc_hj-osEo[/youtube_browser]
> 
> there ya go


Thanks waterlily but can't see the link I'm sure its my phone !


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]NT6mB8N24_g[/youtube_browser]


----------



## K9Steve

[youtube_browser]KV-XALzYG8Y[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]UK-AnRjtxHA[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]9ssXU2dsNpg[/youtube_browser]

:thumbup:


----------



## Royoyo

I shouldn't really like this as I don't like Miley Cyrus or James Arthur, but it gave me goosebumps 
[youtube_browser]oHKpXAPTVNU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## K9Steve

I kind of had a "honkering" for a song I haven't heard in a long time and liked this version of this song the best.

[youtube_browser]jxyU4W8iyeI[/youtube_browser]


----------



## K9Steve

Oh, and another classic rock song I like...

[youtube_browser]l1C2lbGwcHE[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]g5mtOaHeRHU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Cheryl89

Sorry guys no idea how to embed?? Someone give me a tip :lol:

As I'm a violinist I loveeeeeeeeeee this song by Lindsey Stirling, wonderful cover 

Lindsey Stirling - My Immortal [Evanescence Cover] - YouTube


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]M656-4HyZ-0&feature=youtu.be[/youtube_browser]



Cheryl89 said:


> Sorry guys no idea how to embed?? Someone give me a tip :lol:
> 
> As I'm a violinist I loveeeeeeeeeee this song by Lindsey Stirling, wonderful cover
> 
> Lindsey Stirling - My Immortal [Evanescence Cover] - YouTube


[ youtube_browser][/youtube_browser]

Paste the bit after the = on your youtube web address bar inbetween those middle brackets above. And remove the space after the first bracket, I just did that so it would show up here to tell you how.


----------



## Cheryl89

Waterlily said:


> [youtube_browser]M656-4HyZ-0&feature=youtu.be[/youtube_browser]
> 
> [ youtube_browser][/youtube_browser]
> 
> Paste the bit after the = on your youtube web address bar inbetween those middle brackets above. And remove the space after the first bracket, I just did that so it would show up here to tell you how.


Thank you hunnnnnnnnnnnni! xx


----------



## Valanita

I am revisiting Janis Ian.
She Must Be Beautiful ~ Janis Ian - YouTube

I can't work out how to post the video either. I have tried.


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]YYlxokgOnWg[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]wr4ECiHDiY4[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]NCaH-qqTWpk[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]_E1PZexaoMU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## cheekyscrip

The fox!!!!


----------



## loubyfrog

Cat Stevens - Wild world 1971 - YouTube

Makes me blubber like a baby as It's always reminded me of my Daughter.....just really wanted to listen to it today and have a little weep. 

Oh and the fox of course.


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]oABEGc8Dus0[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]OJiJg5Q-MnU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]JZpxaiNV_sM[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]I9QGpHScGug[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]uxUATkpMQ8A[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]xpMNXEY_tio[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]vyIAfEqA220[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]wnDCmUd8xDs[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]ZpUYjpKg9KY[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]vnIJd9_Io7A[/youtube_browser]


----------



## debijw

Revisiting a time in my youth. He was very special and I let him go..... 
[youtube_browser]K2jz--GVd2I[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]NgBQJDQbeFA[/youtube_browser]


----------



## metame

[youtube_browser]3KQlD9BnEdo[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]01jgYIZfHrM[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]pjgBAG6Qk6k[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]Acmb6tk0Yj4[/youtube_browser]

Was on Strictly earlier...love that tune, loved the whole album actually!!!


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]BfmWbSDXXos[/youtube_browser]


----------



## debijw

[youtube_browser]lTYe9eDqxe8[/youtube_browser]
[youtube_browser]1UntuPVcvd0[/youtube_browser]
[youtube_browser]L8WfuBAThQc[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]BKz2U4fvA4U[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]A-TO-L1Escc[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]ifV5vSnbwv8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]qO9b5mw381I[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]8MJspL232c8[/youtube_browser]

:mad5:


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]DZuypbOY30I[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]91V0Cqx9TzM[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]1cQh1ccqu8M[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]DksSPZTZES0[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]ytIfSuy_mOA[/youtube_browser]


----------



## 5headh

I never know how to attach the video in my reply 

However I am into Sixx am - skin at the minute and on the other end of the scale conor maynard - R U crazy, makes me bop my head!


----------



## Guest

5headh said:


> I never know how to attach the video in my reply
> 
> However I am into Sixx am - skin at the minute and on the other end of the scale conor maynard - R U crazy, makes me bop my head!


Sixx: A.M. - Skin - YouTube

The Youtube link for the video, you need the bit after the v= bit, so...

4M5lZdwOicw

Then you need the tags as follows wrapped around it...

[ youtube_browser ] 4M5lZdwOicw [ /youtube_browser ]

And if you remove all the spaces you can see, you get...

[youtube_browser]4M5lZdwOicw[/youtube_browser]

Easy!!!


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]A6IAFUzmgSU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Valanita

I am still trying to put a video on from youtube as a pic. I'll keep trying. I am very trying.

[youtube_browser]9AleEWxAoJM[/youtube_browser]

Yay! I did it!


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]RTOLMbKjLeY[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]zmJGOWFubO8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Valanita

This is my song.....

[youtube_browser]PRtjEbnyMpA[/youtube_browser]


----------



## 5headh

jon bda said:


> Sixx: A.M. - Skin - YouTube
> 
> The Youtube link for the video, you need the bit after the v= bit, so...
> 
> 4M5lZdwOicw
> 
> Then you need the tags as follows wrapped around it...
> 
> [ youtube_browser ] 4M5lZdwOicw [ /youtube_browser ]
> 
> And if you remove all the spaces you can see, you get...
> 
> [youtube_browser]4M5lZdwOicw[/youtube_browser]
> 
> Easy!!!


Ooo didn't see your reply... Thank you  will give it a go!


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]fJ-rftWWaqg[/youtube_browser]

Cool cover of a song thats on the radio a lot at the moment...


----------



## 5headh

[youtube_browser]BPd2nCbavY4[/youtube_browser]

Simon has a voice of the gods!!


----------



## Guest

5headh said:


> [youtube_browser]BPd2nCbavY4[/youtube_browser]
> 
> Simon has a voice of the gods!!


He isn't my man crush unless he has long hair!!!


----------



## 5headh

jon bda said:


> He isn't my man crush unless he has long hair!!!


I have a super crush on him... Think its the accent and acoustic just makes it all better *melts*

He looks better with his messier hair!


----------



## myshkin

This:

Smokers outside the hospital doors - Editors
If anyone wants to tell me how do do the vid instead of the link you would make a stupid old bat very happy.

I've got an MRI next week, and it's sort of good because I changed consultants as the old one was, well, I'll quote him, "we won't do anything until you are disabled". Huh? I thought the point was to prevent disability!

Anyway, it's a good thing, my new consultant listens and takes it seriously and books me in for an MRI on the basis of my symptoms. It will be my third, which isn't that usual with MS. And no result will shock me. But starting the same old round of appointments and trying not to think about it because you go mad if you do, but it's always there.....thank flip for the Editors, this song says everything I feel and I sing it loudly and out of tune in the car alone.


----------



## Royoyo

myshkin said:


> This:
> 
> Smokers outside the hospital doors - Editors
> If anyone wants to tell me how do do the vid instead of the link you would make a stupid old bat very happy.
> 
> I've got an MRI next week, and it's sort of good because I changed consultants as the old one was, well, I'll quote him, "we won't do anything until you are disabled". Huh? I thought the point was to prevent disability!
> 
> Anyway, it's a good thing, my new consultant listens and takes it seriously and books me in for an MRI on the basis of my symptoms. It will be my third, which isn't that usual with MS. And no result will shock me. But starting the same old round of appointments and trying not to think about it because you go mad if you do, but it's always there.....thank flip for the Editors, this song says everything I feel and I sing it loudly and out of tune in the car alone.


[youtube_browser]Ub81XBbvURs[/youtube_browser]


----------



## myshkin

Royoyo said:


> [youtube_browser]Ub81XBbvURs[/youtube_browser]


Thank you lady!

How do you do that, it's been bugging me, and my super geek, computer literate bloke can't work it out on this site either!


----------



## Royoyo

myshkin said:


> Thank you lady!
> 
> How do you do that, it's been bugging me, and my super geek, computer literate bloke can't work it out on this site either!


You're very welcome, I love that song!!

I'm not very good at explaining!

But you need to copy and paste this >> [ youtube_browser][/youtube_browser] << but take the space out of this part '' [ youtube_browser]'' and in your youtube address bar anything after the '' = '' copy and paste that and put it in between '' [ youtube_browser]>> here<<[/youtube_browser] ''!

I've probably confused you haha!


----------



## myshkin

Royoyo said:


> You're very welcome, I love that song!!
> 
> I'm not very good at explaining!
> 
> But you need to copy and paste this >> [ youtube_browser][/youtube_browser] << but take the space out of this part '' [ youtube_browser]'' and in your youtube address bar anything after the '' = '' copy and paste that and put it in between '' [ youtube_browser]>> here<<[/youtube_browser] ''!
> 
> I've probably confused you haha!


No, I just have enough sense to know to look in the morning.  Thank you, it's been driving me potty 'cause I'm not a technology div, and OH is actually a bit genius, and neither of us could work it out!

I will save the link to this to remember, thank you missis!


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]bNrVFkBDte8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]PHasG0y158Q[/youtube_browser]


----------



## moggiemum

Royoyo said:


> You're very welcome, I love that song!!
> 
> I'm not very good at explaining!
> 
> But you need to copy and paste this >> [ youtube_browser][/youtube_browser] << but take the space out of this part '' [ youtube_browser]'' and in your youtube address bar anything after the '' = '' copy and paste that and put it in between '' [ youtube_browser]>> here<<[/youtube_browser] ''!
> 
> I've probably confused you haha!


hi, i find it easier just to type[youtube_browser][/youtube_browser] then you dont have to bother removing the spaces
had to do it like that just now but normally you paste the link after the = sign in the middle of the two bracketed you tube browsers with no spaces


----------



## Valanita

myshkin said:


> No, I just have enough sense to know to look in the morning.  Thank you, it's been driving me potty 'cause I'm not a technology div, and OH is actually a bit genius, and neither of us could work it out!
> 
> I will save the link to this to remember, thank you missis!


I wrote it on a piece of paper, like this...
[ youtube _ browser] link [/ youtube _ browser ]
Without the spaces, don't forget the / after the second [ that's why I couldn't get it to work at first.

[youtube_browser]D3FkaN0HQgs[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]bkk2H3Ztrfk[/youtube_browser]

Cannot stop torturing the speakers in my van with this album!


----------



## Guest

Valanita said:


> [youtube_browser]D3FkaN0HQgs[/youtube_browser]


John Denver just sat like that makes me think of...

[youtube_browser]BhNXJGmcqNI[/youtube_browser]

...for some reason!!!
:lol:


----------



## Valanita

Yeh! I can see what you mean.  That had me chuckling out loud.


----------



## Guest

Valanita said:


> Yeh! I can see what you mean.  That had me chuckling out loud.


Love the fast show. Johnny Depp was a big fan of the show and said Paul Whitehouse was one of the best actors he had ever seen iirc...

[youtube_browser]LT-b1qXznKI[/youtube_browser]

He made a guest appearance in the last ever episode . Its a little rude though...
:lol:


----------



## Valanita

Cor! Johnny Depp. Never mind the fithy innuendos, I was gazing at Johnny all the time.


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]iTDmij0LlfY[/youtube_browser]

Lets set the scene for the weekend!!!


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]9QWOc0HnItM[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Lavenderb

Ive been playing that Disclosure cd too Jon...I'm determined to blow the car speakers before I hand it back 

I like this one of theirs too

[youtube_browser]yoQa6G8wyiQ[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

Lavenderb said:


> I'm determined to blow the car speakers before I hand it back


Listening to the album, i'm gutted my sub and amp got nicked along with my car...need another!!!


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]8yvGCAvOAfM[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]KDPW_g2AhAU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## 5headh

jon bda said:


> [youtube_browser]8yvGCAvOAfM[/youtube_browser]


Acoustic version of this!! <3


----------



## bearcub

[youtube_browser]Jcwsfns7KPQ[/youtube_browser]


----------



## DogLover1981

Listening to this. I like the music video. 

[youtube_browser]Ahha3Cqe_fk[/youtube_browser]


----------



## piggybaker

Bloody stupid mine craft music :huh:


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]QYEC4TZsy-Y[/youtube_browser]

RIP Lou Reed


----------



## CRL

Everything Everything - Cough Cough - YouTube


----------



## 5headh

[youtube_browser]rORPLLZzIwA[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]6L8kkgkO97E[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]GLQs0OrHiPY[/youtube_browser]


----------



## CRL

5headh said:


> [youtube_browser]GLQs0OrHiPY[/youtube_browser]


this is one of my fav linkin park songs. that and Numb


----------



## 5headh

CRL said:


> this is one of my fav linkin park songs. that and Numb


I love Linkin Park... Really speaks some volume!!


----------



## Flamingoes

Kings Of Leon - Ragoo - YouTube

Hottest voice ever


----------



## moggiemum

i love kings of leon:001_tt1:
[youtube_browser]H0PrvTsshAk[/youtube_browser]
[youtube_browser]O0TmfEz8_wg[/youtube_browser]

love this and eddie vader[youtube_browser]rIb2Dfj1yCo[/youtube_browser]
no chance of getting any sleep now thanks Flamingoes


----------



## Flamingoes

http://www.petforums.co.uk/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=1063299200 *dies in ecstasy*


----------



## Flamingoes

moggiemum said:


> i love kings of leon:001_tt1:
> [youtube_browser]H0PrvTsshAk[/youtube_browser]


Omg his voice...it's pent up agony personified!!! Such beautiful songs and the voice omg, such, SUCH good music


----------



## moggiemum

[youtube_browser]TDHl5djnYM4[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Flamingoes

moggiemum said:


> [youtube_browser]TDHl5djnYM4[/youtube_browser]


:001_wub: love it xxxxx


----------



## Flamingoes

OMG god when she licks her kips :w00t:


----------



## moggiemum

love this, the movie requim for a dream is brilliant too[youtube_browser]tGfbub3ozmA[/youtube_browser]

haha me and my son used to love jumping around to this, yeaysuperstylin

[youtube_browser]_kE0pxRkMtQ[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]BW9zMSwKIdU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]Leo22AXLEXg[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]TCL94-MsxYc[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]4IUjtHf76wM[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]WV0bqASKAY8[/youtube_browser]

:lol:


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]Gbajf_rHzys[/youtube_browser]

:lol:


----------



## Flamingoes

Someone just reminded me of Damon's voice linking a Gorillaz thingy.

That song was played at my mums funeral.

Very special band to me and her...very special song to me


----------



## moggiemum

that made me cry , so beautiful , so sorry your mum had to pass flamingos, that was a lovely song to play x


----------



## Flamingoes

moggiemum said:


> that made me cry , so beautiful , so sorry your mum had to pass flamingos, that was a lovely song to play x


Blur were our band and we went to see them together so many times and she loved Damon more than she loved me :lol: :lol: :llol:

Eesh what a lady :001_wub:


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]-jr0194uC-M[/youtube_browser]


----------



## ItsonlyChris

Twenty One Pilots are my favourite band so I went out and bought their CD yesterday and haven't stopped listening to it since


----------



## debijw

just heard this on the radio.... it's so true
[youtube_browser]ufj1FqvfXso[/youtube_browser]


----------



## cat001

[youtube_browser]xEoIjCTUt2o[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]xHRkHFxD-xY[/youtube_browser]


----------



## 5headh

jon bda said:


> [youtube_browser]xHRkHFxD-xY[/youtube_browser]


I lurve this one!;

[youtube_browser]CI2IJ9FBb-Y[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]Mtn6KqO3RcA[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]aHMlAYeFeYw[/youtube_browser]


----------



## bearcub

[youtube_browser]0OHX_PA25Ok[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Zaros

*I give you the inimitable Mr Tom Waits...*

[youtube_browser]0Fju9o8BVJ8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]bWXazVhlyxQ[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]qLrnkK2YEcE[/youtube_browser]


----------



## bearcub

jon bda said:


> [youtube_browser]bWXazVhlyxQ[/youtube_browser]


That's got me listening to this now 

[youtube_browser]rR4Nqhtz5xk[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]GZNtticFI60[/youtube_browser]


----------



## moggiemum

listen till the end its worth it,

[youtube_browser]8akmP6Sjv2o[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]3_kSCuSOzi8[/youtube_browser]brill kfc


----------



## ukdave

"I welcome you to cracker box palace"

Need I say more...



GEORGE HARRISON


----------



## spid

I'm no good at embedding vids - this is my daughter - first one is a Lorde cover, the next two she wrote herself.

Royals - YouTube

Catching Fire (original song) - YouTube

Nostalgia - YouTube


----------



## Guest

spid said:


> I'm no good at embedding vids - this is my daughter - first one is a Lorde cover, the next two she wrote herself.
> 
> [youtube_browser]noMwgzMpQyA[/youtube_browser]
> 
> [youtube_browser]YX0xRBg6mzI[/youtube_browser]
> 
> [youtube_browser]BpoKBGiKRs4[/youtube_browser]


Hope this works!!!


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]pta-gf6JaHQ[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]TR3Vdo5etCQ[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]1ei6YQchGZg[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]QUZJt3s5aEc[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]ZOEWZyPXxNM[/youtube_browser]


----------



## moggiemum

spid said:


> I'm no good at embedding vids - this is my daughter - first one is a Lorde cover, the next two she wrote herself.
> 
> Royals - YouTube
> 
> Catching Fire (original song) - YouTube
> 
> Nostalgia - YouTube


loved this, thanks for sharing, beautiful voice , lovely songs, very very talented, will have another listen soon when quieter, pretty too just like you


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]JPLGR6lTaHI[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]ZCTDKLjdok4[/youtube_browser]


----------



## ItsonlyChris

Fast car -Tracy Chapman - YouTube

Such a relaxing song but at the same time, it's one of the only few that make me feel anything.


----------



## Guest

I like The Prodigy

I like 2cellos

[youtube_browser]Bil1ceJNZDo[/youtube_browser]

Nothing like a bit of easy listening on a friday night.


----------



## moggiemum

wicked ..........


----------



## cheekyscrip

Sting - "Moon Over Bourbon Street" | Listen on Youtube and get on Itunes
andthat we have missed on Halloween Disco!

unpardonable!!!:frown2::frown2::frown2:


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]qxDcWvZCSRg[/youtube_browser]


----------



## moggiemum

but...........[youtube_browser]crNI8DtP6IY[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]TB54dZkzZOY[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Kinjilabs

Elvis on tv


----------



## moggiemum

elvis costello on bbc4 love him

blondie later yeay!!!


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]JzxDXLGJoYU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Hanwombat

Lady Gaga - Venus


----------



## moggiemum

[youtube_browser]qmc8EQaFS4U[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]65EfTFUFDwI[/youtube_browser]

Just come on the radio...tune!!!
:thumbup1:


----------



## loubyfrog

jon bda said:


> [youtube_browser]TB54dZkzZOY[/youtube_browser]


Right song....:thumbup1:

Been decorating (again!!!!) and had MTV on all day...they were playing the best songs of the 90's.

Took me straight back to my dancing diva days.


----------



## bearcub

[youtube_browser]hHimjVYsd6I[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]VCfDGhY6iWE[/youtube_browser]


----------



## moggiemum

jon have you seen my post ^^^up there crash test dummies , you gotta watch the vid

is it saturday  again , time goes sooooooooo quick nowadays


----------



## Royoyo

Just because Keanes version is better 

[youtube_browser]3KHJKj9GgsI[/youtube_browser]


----------



## MerlinsMum

Now I have a better computer, I am live-streaming music from Last FM while I'm online. They have "Radio" where you type in a band name or a genre, and it will find music similar.

Tonight has been #Ambient, but I also listen to #Portishead #TripHop #Goldfrapp #Hooverphonic and others.


----------



## MCWillow

Having a Beatles night 

Although this one is quite apt at the moment
[youtube_browser]ZNahS3OHPwA[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]OEo9Bh679wM[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]TGwZ7MNtBFU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]E0CazRHB0so[/youtube_browser]


----------



## debijw

such a great song
[youtube_browser]dDblF-J6qvY[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Doggiesrule100

The 1975 - Chocolate - YouTube

Love this song at the minute, and love the 1975!


----------



## Colette

Got this in my head at the moment


----------



## DogLover1981

I love some of Gotye's music. 

[youtube_browser]O4_lBT1OG_Y[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]oyVJsg0XIIk[/youtube_browser]


----------



## porps

New eminem album... Some decent tracks on it... Some poppy trash also


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]0QI2P3GtVpQ[/youtube_browser]


----------



## moggiemum

love the voice will have another listen to the words later^^^


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]bpOSxM0rNPM[/youtube_browser]


----------



## piggybaker

Bit of REM


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]w5tWYmIOWGk[/youtube_browser]

Singalong song...


----------



## Roger Downes

It must be a sign of my age:sad: But instead of listening to Gold or Magic on the radio, i now tend to listen to Classic FM


----------



## petrus

At the moment i am listening to
Enigma - Return To Innocence - YouTube


----------



## Guest

petrus said:


> At the moment i am listening to


[youtube_browser]2rALVgdoMHk[/youtube_browser]


----------



## petrus

Thanks!  lol


----------



## Guest

petrus said:


> Thanks!  lol


Not a problem


[youtube_browser]unpcCIisLQ8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## porps

[youtube_browser]nVw9gsNFZlA[/youtube_browser]

dont think i'll ever get tired of this song


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]fv_OD-BtzH4[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]bAsGFnLl2u0[/youtube_browser]


----------



## debijw

[youtube_browser]KfApRzyFiGQ[/youtube_browser]
brilliant soundtrack...


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]xcABh66W4Fw[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]zwsIoZt6vGU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]ke7LGK3UhxA[/youtube_browser]


----------



## DogLover1981

[youtube_browser]nP3ctBs3510[/youtube_browser]

It sounds as if Lady Gaga couldn't resist some childish humor: "Uranus, don't you know my a** is famous?" lol


----------



## moggiemum

^^^^brilliant


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]APtj3EvhfWA[/youtube_browser]


----------



## DogLover1981

Love this song.

[youtube_browser]zTFBJgnNgU4[/youtube_browser]


----------



## debijw

[youtube_browser]9CMlYVu9J4g[/youtube_browser]
Happy Birthday my big brother John. It's 6 years now since we lost you. Love you more than ever and miss you so much. X


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]rd0cT7Dnpt8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## porps

Eminems new album on repeat play for the last week or 2...

[youtube_browser]ygB7Q2j-ot4[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]6W5MkWDUqGM[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]y-vQ_VsTkn0[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]t9pU9FPz-dk[/youtube_browser]


----------



## moggiemum

jon bda said:


> [youtube_browser]rd0cT7Dnpt8[/youtube_browser]


love it , didnt like the end bit looked like blood very poignant , but im gonna think of chocolate now , great vid , liked the song too , will defo have another play:thumbup1:


----------



## moggiemum

Royoyo said:


> [youtube_browser]t9pU9FPz-dk[/youtube_browser]


beautiful song crying now, so sad

played this years ago when we lost someone very dear

[youtube_browser]GmxPXyOT8OE[/youtube_browser]


----------



## moggiemum

[youtube_browser]23cxs0LRQN4[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]iTDmij0LlfY[/youtube_browser]

Fitting song for right now i think!!!


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]E7t8eoA_1jQ[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]OAwaNWGLM0c[/youtube_browser]

Can't believe how old this is!!!


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]XB7KjZMud0s[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]TecR_5-rQ4U[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]7Wt1nvsoKno[/youtube_browser]


----------



## katie200

[youtube_browser]7uZJCUmaKDE[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]h1TTnPdZOZI[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]ROVQwiFMTx4[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]GCdwKhTtNNw [/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]E9XQ2MdNgKY[/youtube_browser]


----------



## moggiemum

porps posted this for me , thanks porps  i love it , amazing 

[youtube_browser]gNS8vBq5bWE[/youtube_browser]


----------



## petrus

At the moment listening to Sexiest Kizomba dance ever - YouTube


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]H7jtC8vjXw8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]OCtvP0pdPoA[/youtube_browser]


----------



## debijw

Just heard this on the radio, beautiful lyrics...
[youtube_browser]450p7goxZqg[/youtube_browser]


----------



## MCWillow

Having a YouTube Down The Side night 

Right now its this 

[youtube_browser]caTGU4jS5LM[/youtube_browser]


----------



## MCWillow

And now this 

[youtube_browser]bMfoXz6VMX0[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Colette

Currently listening to the latest song my OH made a music video for :thumbup1: - love the video (obviously I'm biased lol) but the song nearly made me cry!

Manna Ash "Tears We Cry" - YouTube


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]u7K72X4eo_s[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]hulfZ9CNdXo[/youtube_browser]


----------



## moggiemum

petrus said:


> At the moment listening to Sexiest Kizomba dance ever - YouTube


smooth , i ve been practising , i have now put my plumpest cushion back on the sofa were it belongs:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]hPfXDwBVTGY[/youtube_browser]

'Our' song


----------



## Nonnie

[youtube_browser]z0PvZGVPiJU[/youtube_browser]

Im not sure this works. I always cock up embedding videos.


----------



## debijw

The best Christmas song ever....... (if you like weird)
[youtube_browser]wSHjLpBjxWU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Bellaboo1

I'm liking "Happy" by Pharrell Williams at the moment


----------



## DogLover1981

O.O Every once in a while there is a music video that's weird and surprises me.

[youtube_browser]JhW1Spd4GlE[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]4ZHwu0uut3k[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]yD0FVBOJDQo[/youtube_browser]


----------



## moggiemum

i like Sia ........this one is brill just found again recently after hearing over 15 yrs ago , brill

Sia's Taken for Granted sample of Sergei Prokofiev's Montagues and Capulets (Dance of the Knights) | WhoSampled


----------



## MerlinsMum

Been plumbing the depths of Spotify today and listening to some Acid House tunes from 1989.


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]3xUfCUFPL-8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## moggiemum

Nonnie said:


> [youtube_browser]z0PvZGVPiJU[/youtube_browser]
> 
> Im not sure this works. I always cock up embedding videos.


i like this a lot , would love to know what they singing about , very tribal, moving:thumbsup:


----------



## moggiemum

jon bda said:


> [youtube_browser]4ZHwu0uut3k[/youtube_browser]


heard this before thanks for reminding me how beautiful it is


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]3Y8w2W1uy2A[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]yBrNUUTsABQ[/youtube_browser]

:lol:


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]HfXwmDGJAB8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]B4-OxOmsqR0[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]1B-b3OUc-Ck[/youtube_browser]


----------



## katie200

Andrea Begley - Breakfast At Tiffany&#39;s - YouTube

Andrea Begley - Ho Hey - YouTube


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]sQp-yh1e-nY[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]b-3BI9AspYc[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]y3A8r7KmlmU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]UjivDeA7Qu0[/youtube_browser]

:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]SBjQ9tuuTJQ[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]sCNrK-n68CM[/youtube_browser]

This ones for all my 'special' fans, to help them see in the new year...
:lol:


----------



## debijw

[youtube_browser]g1j1qwQQ8-Q[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]o6Q6HYJOo2M[/youtube_browser]


----------



## amandagreen

[youtube_browser]7wfYIMyS_dI[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Valanita

I love Enya.


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]Tmed1cclSFw[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]PDboaDrHGbA[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]j8BHL5SWX0Q[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]UjnCmiBWvH8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]kU1WCgm-RQw[/youtube_browser]

How much awesome on the same stage?


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]iZihvAg6F4I[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]1rcYBP0FdL8[/youtube_browser]

:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]Ypkv0HeUvTc[/youtube_browser]

:thumbup:


----------



## Lassiter

Pixies - Here Comes Your Man - YouTube

Outside there's a boxcar waiting...


----------



## debijw

jon bda said:


> [youtube_browser]kU1WCgm-RQw[/youtube_browser]
> 
> How much awesome on the same stage?


My daughter at 2 used to sit in her car seat shouting "Ace of Spades daddy, Ace of Spades" He taught her well.:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]nZS9_ZBpeWQ[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]BmErRm-vApI[/youtube_browser]


----------



## debijw

I'm listening to this while drawing, it's so peaceful.

[youtube_browser]CeBw_atUkoo[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]kxZD0VQvfqU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]MUBnVcy7BIg[/youtube_browser]


----------



## porps

[youtube_browser]Qwe10iDlFQo[/youtube_browser]

:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]P7YyCRxC2io[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]aE2GCa-_nyU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]m-M1AtrxztU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]B7wrNrjohkA[/youtube_browser]


----------



## kodakkuki

good song for if you're having a crap day 

Not Perfect by Tim Minchin - YouTube


----------



## Sarah1983

[youtube_browser]7woW7DmnR0E[/youtube_browser]


----------



## donna160

Poppy snoring, if that counts?


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]lqPC3dmKFdw[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]Cb24kLd459Y[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]pB2U4fA-xHk[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]ABkQ96dh0eQ[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]NK0H3jEwUYc[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]eHbNU9WuVgw[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]wnkt5H5cu1M[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Sarah1983

[youtube_browser]aFH4lQuRd3s[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Sarah1983

[youtube_browser]fu2bgwcv43o[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]6xljA6zJn4I[/youtube_browser]

:lol:


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]_8c0mbVBh_4[/youtube_browser]


----------



## debijw

My absolutely most favourite part of the whole film. I prefer this version of the song too, the didgeridoo and aboriginal singing make it perfect.
[youtube_browser]0DJC-ECU8IE[/youtube_browser]


----------



## ForeverHome

Motörhead All For You (HQ) - YouTube - following the news that Motorhead's European tour has been postponed for the second time due to Lemmy's health


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]NavVfpp-1L4[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]p_OvashuS7Q[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]b-I2s5zRbHg[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]kc0-tJmvDDA[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]Rbm6GXllBiw[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]uDLSODB5dIE[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]mllXxyHTzfg[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Lorri

I'm not listening or watching anything as I'm a busy in drawing a border collie at the mo


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]6oqXVx3sBOk[/youtube_browser]


----------



## jenniferx

Kanye West - Black Skinhead (The Wolf of Wall Street - Official Music Trailer #1) - YouTube

How do you directly embed?


----------



## Royoyo

jenniferx said:


> Kanye West - Black Skinhead (The Wolf of Wall Street - Official Music Trailer #1) - YouTube
> 
> How do you directly embed?


I've tried to explain it to people but I don't think I put it across very well . It does tell you how to directly embed on the first post!

[youtube_browser]3_i_f2W16d0[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Bellaboo1

I am really liking Sophie Ellis Bextor at the moment think its called "youngblood" oh and heard Paloma Faith and Pharrell Williams new one today sounds great very retro though


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]tSp3QFjuFe8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]jniQfwJHKEM[/youtube_browser]


----------



## katie200




----------



## ItsonlyChris

Thomas Rhett - Get Me Some Of That - YouTube

Well, I've been on a country binge for the last half hour and I'm really loving this so far 

It's just one of those songs that I can enjoy the sound rather than having to listen to the words.


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]JeqG4HgG5Go[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Brand New Friend by Lloyd Cole and The Commotions - YouTube


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]w-rv2BQa2OU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]F68owXsix9A[/youtube_browser]


----------



## grumpy goby

Today I are be mostly listening to Skunk Anansie #90stastic

Skin was my hero when I was a teen!

[youtube_browser]nPglNjxVHiM[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]LLs-JP5FGAg[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]MbLR-l2yyr8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]QtTj4cramPM[/youtube_browser]


----------



## grumpy goby

Ha! The 90s had the best kinda bad-ass b*tches!

[youtube_browser]PHzOOQfhPFg[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]1N29vkIT3eo[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]6Ejga4kJUts[/youtube_browser]


----------



## lostbear

Two kittens running up and down upstairs as I sit downstairs (if Mr LB thinks he's getting a lie-in, he can be assured that I will not assist him). It sounds like wildebeest stampeding across the Serengeti.


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]iTDmij0LlfY[/youtube_browser]

Although on the upside, if this continues overnight the boss says he isn't going to bother opening up tomorrow!


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]EFEmTsfFL5A[/youtube_browser]


----------



## moggiemum

[youtube_browser]YJe5sMBpnNY[/youtube_browser]

for my susie Q - t xxx


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]pUK6HlzNWEg[/youtube_browser]


----------



## ItsonlyChris

Daft Punk - Instant Crush (Track 05 - Random Access Memories 2013) - YouTube

I've got the CD playing right now. It was weird having the same two songs playing together


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]xqMKJS68OWk[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]LuqEbRzy_t8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Goblin

[youtube_browser]pvkYwOJZONU[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]w1G-9WUgptY[/youtube_browser]​


----------



## Roger Downes

Radio 2......The story of Matt Monro, was he the best ever UK male singer ?
I think he was!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

How do you put a YouTube video in a post?


----------



## moggiemum

hi you can copy and paste whole link from address bar on utube or if you want the actual vid to show then copy the bit after the = sign and

then come here type [youtube_browser]

mxaA-bJ35s gap [/youtube_browser]

in the gap you wanna past thebit yu copied from utube address bar after the = sign .... i think lol , good luck  make sure no gaps in the gap if you get me??

right i have had to post my link copied from utube to get it to show 
but when yo put your link in the gap instead of mine then you need to not have any gaps at either side hope it makes sense 

sorry it still not showing

jon bda help 

[ youtube_browser ] link [ /youtube_browser ] aha just like that but remove all the spaces i had to put in to get it to show  phew


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

SCORE!

[youtube_browser]chOT-4r-twg[/youtube_browser]


----------



## moggiemum

hey how did you do that lol xx

i love jefferson airplane brilliant yeay


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Think it was Youtube_browser (in square brackets) and the Youtube code in the middle. I think. It was half accidental.

Saw them live a few weeks ago, they were amazing.


----------



## snoopydo

In bed listening to Pink Floyd.......


----------



## moggiemum

will be listening and watching david grey at the point in dublin very soon...in bed - dvd £1 - charity shop


----------



## moggiemum

Shoshannah said:


> Think it was Youtube_browser (in square brackets) and the Youtube code in the middle. I think. It was half accidental.
> 
> Saw them live a few weeks ago, they were amazing.


yes very simple way of explaining it  i like you clever people 

hehe i can do it ok but explaining it im useless lol, x


----------



## debijw

Beautiful! Christina doesn't have to do all the wailing she normally does and this proves it.

[youtube_browser]-2U0Ivkn2Ds[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Goblin

After hearing the name, had to see what they were like..

[youtube_browser]1d_IB5qA44A[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]_ovdm2yX4MA[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

[youtube_browser]ifARMmcqhD8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]sSRJvq4Wd48&feature=youtu.be[/youtube_browser]


----------



## samuelsmiles

[youtube_browser]YU12FrWWVqA[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]mEuMtOkBxN4[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]n0FOPTYJPXw[/youtube_browser]

Its friday night, YAY!!! I'm working tomorrow...BOO!!!
:devil:


----------



## NorthernDarkness

This, song starts around the 3rd minute. 
[youtube_browser]ldva3dA8yGc&feature=youtu.be&t=3m[/youtube_browser]


----------



## JANICE199

*Graham Norton on the radio.*


----------



## simplysardonic

According to the Viking calendar, today is Ragnarok, so this is rather fitting 

[youtube_browser]qd0MGxtfC3k[/youtube_browser]


----------



## debijw

[youtube_browser]EKVX13Xy5Nc[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]UKmhlA2S2KU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Tails and Trails

debijw said:


> [youtube_browser]EKVX13Xy5Nc[/youtube_browser]


superb band! its the electric jug on every track that does it for me


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]ujcgcvOD_wc[/youtube_browser]

:lol:


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

[youtube_browser]2X_2IdybTV0[/youtube_browser]


----------



## cheekyscrip

Jane Birkin et Serge Gainsbourg - Je T&#39;aime,...Moi Non Plus - YouTube

just because it is lovely....


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]JrbMNBNMksk[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

The original is the best. 

[youtube_browser]gkVJlafj7W8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]0dYlvdLdK9w[/youtube_browser]


----------



## debijw

[youtube_browser]C45Nvuk7hLk[/youtube_browser]
[youtube_browser]5M_2tlr_UFY[/youtube_browser]

My surgeon had this bands music playing in theatre when I had eye surgery on Monday. I told him I liked it and he said not many people like his taste in music. Well I love it, it helped me stay relaxed as I was awake throughout my op.


----------



## Frenchwood

[youtube_browser]cbG_m835YnU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## MCWillow

Just listened to the best song _ever_ - have it on vinyl - and nothing can ever surpass this song EVER - don't care what you say :tongue_smilie:

[youtube_browser]Gpn8MANhdLU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## katie200

:lol:

I Don&#39;t Have To Be Me &#39;Till Monday - YouTube

The Beautiful South A Little Time Lyrics - YouTube

Pistol Annies - Hush Hush [Lyrics On Screen] - YouTube


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]ELKbtFljucQ[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

[youtube_browser]eji9FB-m5rU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

All the stars in heaven go dim...

[youtube_browser]rKrjgZkZVz0[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]BS46C2z5lVE[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

[youtube_browser]0bcrkiCPNso[/youtube_browser]


----------



## rover11

Classic FM when I can, but I need a proxy to listen to the station since I'm outside the UK right now. Sometimes that does not work so I resort to one of the very many US online classical music stations.


----------



## Tails and Trails

rover11 said:


> Classic FM when I can, but I need a proxy to listen to the station since I'm outside the UK right now. Sometimes that does not work so I resort to one of the very many US online classical music stations.


i find proxies bit inconsistent too.....which one do you use?


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]CHekNnySAfM[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]Kk1SMMkAE7s[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]DHdkRvEzW84[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]_mN7M-3Q8QQ[/youtube_browser]


----------



## MCWillow

[youtube_browser]PhghS3hY5V8[/youtube_browser] 
[youtube_browser]yBT1jAiuqXg][/youtube_browser] 
[youtube_browser]bguf2yF1wfA[/youtube_browser]

Mesh - best band EVER  :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

MCWillow said:


> [youtube_browser]o_v9MY_FMcw[/youtube_browser]
> 
> 1D - best band EVER  :thumbup:


 :cornut:


----------



## MCWillow

jon bda said:


> :cornut:


*slaps Jon with a very mouldy wet kipper*

Dunno where the kipper came from, but I live on a canal - I can find one when I need one :devil: :lol:


----------



## Guest

MCWillow said:


> *slaps Jon with a very mouldy wet kipper*
> 
> Dunno where the kipper came from, but I live on a canal - I can find one when I need one :devil: :lol:


I'm not sure canals do kippers hon...although a kipper would be preferable to a rusty shopping trolley!


----------



## ForeverHome

Truth to tell I've been listening to In The Psychiatrist's Chair, Dr Anthony Clare interviewing Tony Benn, posted on You-tube.


----------



## Doggiesrule100

3 of my faviourites! I might have already posted one but oh well! 
Biffy Clyro - Folding Stars [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube

The 1975 - Settle Down - YouTube

Thirty Seconds To Mars - The Kill (Bury Me) - YouTube


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]vi63EZGuBr4[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Valanita

Don't usually like girl singers, but I do like this..
[youtube_browser]VPjfSqH-nA0[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]ESXgJ9-H-2U[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Flamingoes

Iowa - Slipknot 

One of my very favourite albums


----------



## Guest

Flamingoes said:


> Iowa - Slipknot
> 
> One of my very favourite albums


[youtube_browser]v_09wFxoaeQ[/youtube_browser]

:devil:


----------



## moggiemum

for flams and jon listen louddddddddddddd

[youtube_browser]nvmyPRqkxqo&feature=kp[/youtube_browser]:devil:


----------



## picaresque

[youtube_browser]hJGSHMgbB0E[/youtube_browser]


----------



## katie200

[youtube_browser]hJlVVd9MVASQ[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Fluketheduke

Bob Marley:redemption.


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]sdOLFtk9joI[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

[youtube_browser]pllRW9wETzw[/youtube_browser]


----------



## slartibartfast

Iron Maiden, Number Of The Beast


----------



## Sarah1983

[youtube_browser]u1sJxVDh74Y[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Fluketheduke

Hey mister wonga lend me some dough.


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]SUKJA4UAruw[/youtube_browser]

Its got cats in it!!!


----------



## Fluketheduke

Irish eyes are smiling.


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]aflmCuUfq-I[/youtube_browser]


----------



## slartibartfast

Twisted Sister with Alice Cooper


----------



## simplysardonic

This
[youtube_browser]tcRYdVlGXNQ[/youtube_browser]



slartibartfast said:


> Twisted Sister with Alice Cooper


I love a bit of Alice :thumbup: Twisted Sister is more my OH's taste, though I love the vid for 'We're Not Gonna Take It'


----------



## slartibartfast

simplysardonic said:


> This
> [youtube_browser]tcRYdVlGXNQ[/youtube_browser]
> 
> I love a bit of Alice :thumbup: Twisted Sister is more my OH's taste, though I love the vid for 'We're Not Gonna Take It'


I love Alice too! As a teenager I saw him live! It is my second best music experience in my life - first was King Diamond/Mercyful Fate concert in 1997, for this I run from home and travel to another city... Crazy days....
Here's another Cooper for you:


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]pUjE9H8QlA4[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

[youtube_browser]Ljg6g7BAdQo[/youtube_browser]


----------



## MerlinsMum

I've been going through my "Loved Tracks" on Last FM, trying to find them on Spotify to make a playlist. Most aren't on there unfortunately. But I have about 11, all mostly ambient/electronic. Boards of Canada - Moby - Thomas Newman - Hooverphonic - Orbital - Air among others.


----------



## GRoberts

[youtube_browser]nlcIKh6sBtc[/youtube_browser]


----------



## JANICE199

*I can listen to this most days. Sad bad very moving.*


----------



## krystallee

Apgujeong Nallari - Sagging Snail




Have a nice time


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]pUjE9H8QlA4[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]LoQYw49saqc[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Bellaboo1

I like Paolo Nuttini at the moment


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]yS9PCBtMuW4[/youtube_browser]

Cheesy tunes .


----------



## piggybaker

Just William audiobook at the mo... Trouble sleeping


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]edXlkOKF1Uo[/youtube_browser]


----------



## slartibartfast

Fields of the Nephilim - Moonchild - YouTube
Fields of the Nephilim, Moonchild


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]y3A8r7KmlmU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Tails and Trails

slartibartfast said:


> Fields of the Nephilim - Moonchild - YouTube
> Fields of the Nephilim, Moonchild


i never could take them seriously

i was convinced they were one big prank played on us all, as they always came across like they were a parady goth band

that and the fact the musicality of these guys were you to line them up against the likes of banshees and the sisters and bauhaus was pretty poor. they always had the poorest singing and playing of the lot, the most lumpen sound, whilst at the same time having the most contrived image
the Menswear of the Goth scene


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]KVYDnQwi3OQ[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]NlXTv5Ondgs[/youtube_browser]


----------



## LaceWing

DH rehearsing on mandolin and voice.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

[youtube_browser]XZXxwlfUW40[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]UsHlanhCNB0[/youtube_browser]

:lol:


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]1WOi5IRuO7Y[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]bfa9yxCpWoA[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

[youtube_browser]fwJazZIWNgg[/youtube_browser]


----------



## moggiemum

Shoshannah said:


> [youtube_browser]fwJazZIWNgg[/youtube_browser]


i love that , great song , love his voice , not to mention the cute guy in the food kiosk :thumbsup:

just been listening to the sound of helicopters overhead so thanks for the song


----------



## moggiemum

slartibartfast said:


> Fields of the Nephilim - Moonchild - YouTube
> Fields of the Nephilim, Moonchild


never listened to them before now thanks, i do love this one

[youtube_browser]6OrsxYevlgw[/youtube_browser]

i ve seen killing joke in concert - brilliant :thumbsup:


----------



## moggiemum

jon bda said:


> [youtube_browser]NlXTv5Ondgs[/youtube_browser]


awww one of my favs thanks jon  great band ,and this song just shivers :thumbsup:


----------



## Bellaboo1

I like "magic" by Coldplay at the moment


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]WdkBgaIntfs[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

[youtube_browser]MBQJK15PEe8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Polski

[youtube_browser]v=p6Fdm3-dnr0[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

polski said:


> [youtube_browser]p6Fdm3-dnr0[/youtube_browser]


YES. YES. YES.

Fixed it for you.


----------



## Polski

Shoshannah said:


> YES. YES. YES.
> 
> Fixed it for you.


Thank you...not a clue what i'm doing wrong tho


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Polski said:


> Thank you...not a clue what i'm doing wrong tho


Don't include the v= at the beginning of the video code.


----------



## MerlinsMum

Boards of Canada again.
I love ambient.


----------



## Polski

[youtube_browser]s4HMxxN_3GA[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]ONd4qSs5B5k[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Polski

[youtube_browser]iLEMiDrdSKU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## slartibartfast

Cacophony, "Speed Metal Symphony"


----------



## slartibartfast

Ed Alleyne-Johnson
I used to listen to this with my grandmother, she loved it (R.I.P.):


----------



## Polski

This is...hot!

[youtube_browser]d5PoIrcyd34[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Bellaboo1

Paloma Faith


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Polski said:


> This is...hot!
> 
> [youtube_browser]d5PoIrcyd34[/youtube_browser]


YES! BRUCE SPRINGSTEEN!


----------



## Polski

Shoshannah said:


> YES! BRUCE SPRINGSTEEN!


I like him anyway but that particular performance is something else! Cold shower!


----------



## Zaros

[youtube_browser]s3EMFyHpeF4[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Colette

Got this stuck in my head this week... great tune for summer.

And of course, my OH made the video 

The Sha La La&#39;s Soul of the Nation - YouTube


----------



## porps

[youtube_browser]WGxNnnXTvKs[/youtube_browser]

...because music doesnt get any better than this


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]rymUSbYQjw8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## westie~ma

Dexter sound track


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]hTWKbfoikeg[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]dBjJ89A6p7Q[/youtube_browser]

Heard this before on the Top 40, made me lol!


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]bCdH5g6YgQM[/youtube_browser]

Hope my sub doesn't upset the neighbours too much!!!


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]uJ_1HMAGb4k[/youtube_browser]


----------



## clark1

nothing guys currently i am working in office. when i will be free from office then i will listen music.


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]WQVz21i38Wc[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

[youtube_browser]LrMLt9bMd_I[/youtube_browser]

Audio gold.


----------



## littlekitty

love Finnish music so listening to Uniklubi just now.


----------



## abaxte10

Not listening to anything, watching Bones on TV


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]WPNqJkQtUdQ[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Polski

[youtube_browser]p8Ojjn35kP8[/youtube_browser][/QUOTE]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]0uBOtQOO70Y[/youtube_browser]

:lol:


----------



## JANICE199

*The Graham Norton show on radio 2. :thumbsup:*


----------



## slartibartfast

Poultrygeist: Night Of The Chicken Dead ( my favourite movie) theme song:


----------



## Britt

I listen to New Age music, it's great to fight any stress ....


----------



## slartibartfast

And "Toxic Avenger" theme song:




I love Troma and Lloyd Kaufman!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

And one from "Sgt. Kabukiman N.Y.P.D.":


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

This is super.

[youtube_browser]cqH4Dosj2pY[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Tuff Mutts

Cafe del mar in the office. Been in since 6AM so it's making me drowsy :mellow:


----------



## nicolaa123

Meatloaf for crying out loud..full blast..


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]7KlYM5_WLr0[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Polski

[youtube_browser]F0-Kv1k41Kw[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Goblin

Yes, I have to do it...

[youtube_browser]0HtACLaRDk0[/youtube_browser]​
At least it's not the US marine version

[youtube_browser]cOPe9WqpOAc[/youtube_browser]​


----------



## Sandysmum

I listen to all sorts of things, but at the moment I'm rediscovering folk /folk rock. This is one of my fave songs and his guitar playing is stunning. It always makes me cry.

NEEDLE OF DEATH - BERT JANSCH - YouTube


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]rn_YodiJO6k[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]kV-KFoZAJYE[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

[youtube_browser]Y1D3a5eDJIs[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Polski

Shoshannah said:


> [youtube_browser]Y1D3a5eDJIs[/youtube_browser]


oh yes! I was listening to Petty last night


----------



## Polski

[youtube_browser]eC09wD_SwQI[/youtube_browser]


----------



## debijw

[youtube_browser]UGssssSZUKI[/youtube_browser]

This song was written specifically for the series,

a comment from the video

"Fantastic song. Such a haunting melody so perfect for the ending of Wallander and how well it portrayed his journey into the abyss of dementia"

and the lyrics of the song

The Opening

When theres so much darkness closing in
Just swerve around slowly
Youll find an opening.
A light will appear like an animal between the trees
There youll find your pocket of peace

Make a perfect circle, its all around you
Put your mark on the map anywhere or nowhere
Its up to you its not too late to find an opening

Trace a track until you find the end
Theres a clearing in every forest, at least one for every man
The light will appear like an animal between the trees
There youll find your pocket of peace

Make a perfect circle, its all around you
You know that everything lingers for you to follow through
Its up to you its not too late to find an opening
Do you wanna rediscover or do you want it all to be over
Do you want to see the meaning of the circleling?﻿


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]9J-0PaCu_NM[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]JmWbBUxSNUU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]UsvgYXtQB48[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Dogloverlou

[youtube_browser]fRZqX7SBY3o[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

[youtube_browser]oFLysouG86I[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Polski said:


> oh yes! I was listening to Petty last night


His videos are always dead weird!


----------



## Polski

Shoshannah said:


> His videos are always dead weird!


Yes..perfectly weird!


----------



## Polski

[youtube_browser]pXv5yTG4oRo[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Dogloverlou

[youtube_browser]oiy5QrnHzcY[/youtube_browser]


----------



## debijw

[youtube_browser]YBdMBk5Xh5w[/youtube_browser]

Love this ladies music, not stopped listening to her since I heard her in Wallander.


----------



## Valanita

Glastonbury on BBC3 now & partly watching it.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Polski said:


> [youtube_browser]pXv5yTG4oRo[/youtube_browser]


I love I love I love I love Stevie Nicks! :001_tt1: I would love to marry her!


----------



## Dogloverlou

[youtube_browser]bOn-pvRS5vg[/youtube_browser]

Love this song!

(Thanks Glastonbury for introducing me to this band! )


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

[youtube_browser]iffACmIoi30[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]lDlofPAOZy0[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Bellaboo1

Coldplay for me at the moment. Talking about Tom Petty I love "Freefalling" and I love Fleetwood Mac, in fact the village where I've been working recently in Kent one of the residents is Christine Mcvie


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

A genius songwriter...

[youtube_browser]Uy5T6s25XK4[/youtube_browser]


----------



## DogLover1981

All I can is my fan at the moment. I like it quiet sometimes.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

I actually had a dream about this thread last night.

How much of a loser does that make me on a scale of 1 to 'lost cause'?


----------



## Dogloverlou

[youtube_browser]Y4UckOGdZtI[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

This is my favourite Foxes song.

[youtube_browser]fi8IEbKWGtY[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]w-0TEJMJOhk[/youtube_browser]

Lordes 'Royal' never sounded so good!
:lol:


----------



## MollySmith

From the BBC playlist for the World Cup





and odd combination, soundtrack to Sound City documentary


----------



## debijw

[youtube_browser]T5FoDLjoxBM[/youtube_browser]

Love this by Rammstein think I may have posted this here before along time ago, It's always worth another viewing.


----------



## jenniferx




----------



## MerlinsMum

Lana del Rey's new album on Spotify. Love it.


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]3QV8cOmsTdI[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]lSmmM5NdW88[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]A-TO-L1Escc[/youtube_browser]

:cornut:


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

This album was only released yesterday so I can't find individual songs on YouTube... whole album is pretty good but I'm listening to track 3 a lot (14:50).

[youtube_browser]NtpmYbAuxdM[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]hulfZ9CNdXo[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]sgRb_lfIZ6A[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

jon bda said:


> [youtube_browser]hulfZ9CNdXo[/youtube_browser]


Christ, haven't heard Seether in ages! :lol: 'Sympathetic' is my favourite.


----------



## bordie

my parrot talking to me


----------



## porps

[youtube_browser]gPlDdaaE0DQ[/youtube_browser]

some things will never wash away.
did you go bad?


----------



## jopetportraits

Alter Bridge - Wonderful Life

Alter Bridge-Wonderful life [AB III] - YouTube


----------



## AshG

I love me some trance


----------



## cat001

[youtube_browser]9otg_Cm50RE[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Dogloverlou

[youtube_browser]DED812HKWyM[/youtube_browser]

Thank you Family Guy to introducing me to this old classic


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]cLgbPJciIsU[/youtube_browser]

Its friday!


----------



## Polski

Listening to this now but oh my I've had the worst earworm for days and had to listen to Alvin Stardust - Pretend to get it out of my head...I did think about posting it but decided to spare you all. What is with earworms, they're rarely songs I like!

[youtube_browser]9JjxpGpKNR4[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]JJr80jXCepc[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]H2jCbXiEQI4[/youtube_browser]

:cornut:


----------



## Polski

[youtube_browser]W2Taxuott5s[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]iD2rhdFRehU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]QXwPUYU8rTI[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]jhgVu2lsi_k[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Dogloverlou

[youtube_browser]NEUX-HYRtUA[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Labradoodlemad

Chakra healing and balancing .... helps me focus when studying ....


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]XEUkkO6FDBE[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]ere2Mstl8ww[/youtube_browser]


----------



## catpud

Aurelio Voltaire - The Conqueror Worm (OFFICIAL) with LYRICS - YouTube

Been listening to the whole album - like this because it is basically a musical version of a poem I like.


----------



## lilythepink

George Ezra, cd with song Budapest on it. wow


----------



## jenniferx

Have this on repeat the last few weeks!


----------



## Dogloverlou

[youtube_browser]2OKeKxONt04[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]ghb6eDopW8I[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]PdwS2pOr6UI[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]mK3iwHe_sGY[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]MDUoSpDKwXk[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]a_Bv6tZuJWI[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Polski

[youtube_browser]_Uw7phR9ucA[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]we9jeU76Y9E[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Polski

jon bda said:


> [youtube_browser]we9jeU76Y9E[/youtube_browser]


Strong video...need a few more willing to tackle "taboo" subjects in their vids


----------



## tink1810

dusty springfield on repeat - I love her voice, it's so relaxing!  x


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]nfWlot6h_JM[/youtube_browser]


----------



## bordie

the birds in the garden


----------



## slartibartfast

Death Metal Farmer:


----------



## lymorelynn

Last night of the proms :thumbup1:


----------



## simplysardonic

Alternating between Alestorm, Finntroll & (in the background) the slightly scary J-pop beloved of my oldest daughter 



slartibartfast said:


> Death Metal Farmer:


LOVE it!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

[youtube_browser]7HPMK9Uxq3I[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Dogless

The Kooks' new album; I am loving their new stuff .


----------



## Colette

I've been listening to this for the last couple of weeks - my OH has been making the video; and I'm in it!! pmsl  Great song too.

Third Lung "Blameless" Official Video - YouTube


----------



## cat001

[youtube_browser]DGROSJbCPV8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Colette said:


> I've been listening to this for the last couple of weeks - my OH has been making the video; and I'm in it!! pmsl  Great song too.
> 
> Third Lung "Blameless" Official Video - YouTube


Are you the one with the creepy mask and lantern?


----------



## Colette

Haha yep that's me - trying not to suffocate!


----------



## Dogloverlou

[youtube_browser]k9Dr0wiQ3M8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]MS91knuzoOA[/youtube_browser]


----------



## cat001

[youtube_browser]X13dSfxCd_s[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

[youtube_browser]oU-Hd3EoAn0[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Dogloverlou

[youtube_browser]ztGGyVEMF04[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]ZisXBHZzKQ4[/youtube_browser]


----------



## katie200

[youtube_browser]T7RtlShIae8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]nl4__1MIJBg[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]8QR5VyU78qk[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]htobTBlCvUU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## porps

[youtube_browser]QBsA2ETp7JA[/youtube_browser]

impressed by this, hop stepped up his game :thumbsup:


----------



## porps

[youtube_browser]Ndpryp2OlUQ[/youtube_browser]

hell yeah, new yelawolf!


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]3O1_3zBUKM8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Valanita

Ridge Radio on line, the DJ Russ Evans, has a John Denver evening.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

I have recently been indulging in Pulp. I bought their Greatest Hits. I do remember my friend saying that out of all the bands he ever respected, Pulp got his top marks for perseverence because they formed in 1978 I think and didn't enjoy mainstream success until around 1992/3. Which is quite amazing.

I forgot just how good some of their stuff was. I know Oasis and Blur are the poster boys for Britpop and what have you, but I think Pulp and even Suede were more edgier.


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]AD1Md4sr8Pg[/youtube_browser]


----------



## TeddyAllen

[youtube_browser]UtrjlupvNZ8[/youtube_browser]

been jamming to Lana's these days. Her voice is gold. :thumbup1:


----------



## porps

2Cats2Dogs said:


> I have recently been indulging in Pulp. I bought their Greatest Hits. I do remember my friend saying that out of all the bands he ever respected, Pulp got his top marks for perseverence because they formed in 1978 I think and didn't enjoy mainstream success until around 1992/3. Which is quite amazing.
> 
> I forgot just how good some of their stuff was. I know Oasis and Blur are the poster boys for Britpop and what have you, but I think Pulp and even Suede were more edgier.


pulp are brilliant, far more creative than oasis or blur imo. It was so opposite to the scene i was a part of back then, yet i couldnt deny it then and i still cant deny it now, theyre class.


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

porps said:


> pulp are brilliant, far more creative than oasis or blur imo. It was so opposite to the scene i was a part of back then, yet i couldnt deny it then and i still cant deny it now, theyre class.


A Different Class? :lol:

I agree. I found Oasis's song writing to be too one dimensional and What's The Story Morning Glory which best illustrates that. I never liked Blur.


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

I am listening to The Pixies - Surfer Rosa. If you ever wanted to know where the roots of Grunge came from, this is the band. Kurt Cobain was so inspired, not only did he rip them off in some songs, but he worked on the music first before the lyrics.

A worthy listen.


----------



## sem73

:thumbup: to The Pixies here, one of my favourite bands of all time.....great memories of my (at times mis-spent) youth .....

Bossanova - a divine album with my favourite song Velouria...

Was lucky to see them at a gig last year...

Sarah


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

Lucky devil you 

Never seen them live. My fav tune they done was Dig For Fire. Love that tune.


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

Got The Stone Roses on at the moment.

Can't get enough of Waterfall and This Is The One


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]NIzyoKsWTA4[/youtube_browser]

What the hell, its the weekend!
:cornut:


----------



## rona

[youtube_browser]gGNyfBNC30Y[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]xBWUQX8kOsQ[/youtube_browser]


----------



## MrJsk

Cher - Broken


----------



## porps

jon bda said:


> [youtube_browser]NIzyoKsWTA4[/youtube_browser]
> 
> What the hell, its the weekend!
> :cornut:


phat :thumbup:


----------



## Colette

Love this 

Paul Carella - Electric To Touch - YouTube


----------



## Dogloverlou

[youtube_browser]25RTrut0hk[/youtube_browser]

New fave song right now! :thumbsup:


----------



## catpud

This at the moment - just come in after a couple of days with friends, and this song keeps popping up, it's great.


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]DGIYXuZIWBY[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]is54f6Mw9wQ[/youtube_browser]


----------



## porps

Remember when metal didnt suck?

[youtube_browser]7m7njvwB-Ks[/youtube_browser]

They dont make em like they used to!


----------



## Zaros

Everytime I listen to Robeson this particular track never fails to remind me of Oscar.

I have no idea why. It just does.

Despite his size, he is my little man .

[youtube_browser]tlN5h4Jtp6I[/youtube_browser]


----------



## lostbear

"Bring up the Bodies" (Hilary Mantell) on audiobook.

Brilliant stuff!


----------



## Dogloverlou

[youtube_browser]6fHoMw8tCzo[/youtube_browser]

Beautiful.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

[youtube_browser]2qvCp1gW6sM[/youtube_browser]


----------



## GavinCole

Linkin Park - War. I'm surprised how they changed their sounding, almost like 10 years ago... :001_smile:


----------



## porps

[youtube_browser]53EJiCMzJuw[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Bellaboo1

I am liking Rumer at the moment I think her voice is similar to Helen Reddy and Karen Carpenter


----------



## Bellaboo1

lostbear said:


> "Bring up the Bodies" (Hilary Mantell) on audiobook.
> 
> Brilliant stuff!


I have read the book, very good but one I need to read again I think or audio book maybe sounds easier !


----------



## porps

[youtube_browser]5h5bZHBVn6w[/youtube_browser]

cats and hip hop... what could be better than that


----------



## debijw

[youtube_browser]nhAUxSF7mUU[/youtube_browser]

fabulous album.


----------



## porps

[youtube_browser]hRVOOwFNp5U[/youtube_browser]

Hop is next level


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]UwrVA4nRBv4[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Dogloverlou

Only have it up on my computer right now, but Bonobo - Kiara


----------



## Dogloverlou

porps said:


> [youtube_browser]hRVOOwFNp5U[/youtube_browser]
> 
> Hop is next level


I agree with one of the comments underneath - he reminds me of Eminem in his heyday! I like! :thumbsup:


----------



## porps

Dogloverlou said:


> I agree with one of the comments underneath - he reminds me of Eminem in his heyday! I like! :thumbsup:


Eminem was a big influence for Hopsin... theres definately similarities in style


----------



## MerlinsMum

Tame Impala - Lonerism.
Tame Impala - Lonerism - 2012 (FULL ALBUM) - YouTube

Now, I DO like a bit of psychedelic rock, and this bunch are from Australia. It's nice music to drive to.


----------



## Dogloverlou

MerlinsMum said:


> Tame Impala - Lonerism.
> Tame Impala - Lonerism - 2012 (FULL ALBUM) - YouTube
> 
> Now, I DO like a bit of psychedelic rock, and this bunch are from Australia. It's nice music to drive to.


I'm a massive fan of Tame Impala. Kevin Parker is simply a genius of this generation


----------



## MerlinsMum

Dogloverlou said:


> I'm a massive fan of Tame Impala. Kevin Parker is simply a genius of this generation


Always liked Mercury Rev and Flaming Lips. This seems a logical progression.

We had a cold frosty dry sunny day here today - perfect winter day. Bright but brittle sunshine, which sadly wasn't enough to charge up the solar fairy lights i've threaded through the rose bush above our front door, for very long. Mum had a hair appointment so I had 1.5 hrs free time, and drove to a nearby town in the sun in my new car to get some christmas presents.

Tame Impala was perfect journey music.


----------



## Dogloverlou

MerlinsMum said:


> Always liked Mercury Rev and Flaming Lips. This seems a logical progression.


I've not heard of Mercury Rev, but I have heard and enjoyed some of Flaming Lips music 

Another similar sounding band is Temples.


----------



## MerlinsMum

Dogloverlou said:


> I've not heard of Mercury Rev


Treat yourself, it's a classic album.


----------



## porps

MerlinsMum said:


> Treat yourself, it's a classic album.


hmm psychadelic rock.. do you like a bit of Monster Magnet too?

[youtube_browser]aKj5cJ9_KSg[/youtube_browser]


----------



## MerlinsMum

porps said:


> hmm psychadelic rock.. do you like a bit of Monster Magnet too?]


Nah, they don't quite hit the spot like Tame Impala.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

[youtube_browser]Oik6qbPDi88[/youtube_browser]


----------



## porps

MerlinsMum said:


> Nah, they don't quite hit the spot like Tame Impala.


the reverse is true for me  That tame impala sounds like something from the 60s or 70s... not a bad way, just something about the sound... maybe the way it was recorded or the distortion settings they use.


----------



## MerlinsMum

porps said:


> the reverse is true for me  That tame impala sounds like something from the 60s or 70s... not a bad way, just something about the sound... maybe the way it was recorded or the distortion settings they use.


That's probably why I like it!


----------



## porps

[youtube_browser]MD8QgJSJBt0[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Dogloverlou

[youtube_browser]zAwYRhlALLY[/youtube_browser]


----------



## porps

[youtube_browser]QBsA2ETp7JA[/youtube_browser]

hopsin sadly announced his retirement from rap a couple of days ago  he's moving to australia to work on other things... absolutely gutted, but maybe its better to do that then fade into a mediocre parody of himself like eminem has



> I just wanted to take time out to say I appreciate all of u who have supported my music over these past few years. A Lot of u have told me stories about how I have changed your life. You too have changed mine in ways that u can never imagine. Unfortunately, tonight is the night that I am actually moving away to Australia. Over the past couple years I have come to conclusion that this profession just isn't for me, so im going to venture out into new areas of life. I will always be an MC at heart, but this rap stuff just isn't for me. I hope Youguys can respect it. I've signed over my half of the funk volume label to my business partner Dame. I also wished Swizzz, Dizzy Wright and Jarren Benton good luck in their careers. Thank u all! I'm out.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Marcus Jamal Hopson aka "Hopsin"


----------



## Dogloverlou

porps said:


> [youtube_browser]QBsA2ETp7JA[/youtube_browser]
> 
> hopsin sadly announced his retirement from rap a couple of days ago  he's moving to australia to work on other things... absolutely gutted, but maybe its better to do that then fade into a mediocre parody of yourself like eminem has


Eminem is a joke these days. I was the biggest fan back in the day...when his music was actually good 

Since you posted that firs Hopsin tune a page or two back I've been obsessed with it!


----------



## Dogloverlou

Jungle - Lucky I got what I want (Unofficial Video) on Vimeo

That exact video isn't on Youtube anymore, so can only link to it. Fantastic band! Fantastic song! and I'm in love with the music video and all that krumping lol


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]U4TWNKhZOlw[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Dogloverlou

[youtube_browser]rEamE0MYPkg[/youtube_browser]


----------



## porps

Shameless self promotion...

__
https://soundcloud.com/porps%2Fsome-kind-of-hybrid
happy wednesday!


----------



## porps

something happy and uplifting, since 'tis the season.

[youtube_browser]JS8m44KjGGU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## porps

[youtube_browser]Dh1JZebsWYY[/youtube_browser]

:001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## catpud

[youtube_browser]gq3nStaSXM4[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Dogloverlou

[youtube_browser]r51-xSITtmE[/youtube_browser]

Roll on Summer.....


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]Yud6TmNJWhY[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Waterlily

[youtube_browser]VSSgd53Yr3k[/youtube_browser]


----------



## catpud

[youtube_browser]YRuaoF-WqhU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## lingdadong

I want to try it!


----------



## porps

[youtube_browser]53EJiCMzJuw[/youtube_browser]
ye so what if i listen to the same tune everyday


----------



## Dogloverlou

[youtube_browser]PHzOOQfhPFg[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]ifBJumarrDM[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Dogloverlou

[youtube_browser]SlkBHp2Y5dk[/youtube_browser]

I'm in LOVE with this album, and especially the song 'Foreign'.


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

Kings Of Leon - The Bucket - YouTube


----------



## northnsouth

Sam Smith. In the Lonely Hour :thumbup1:


----------



## porps

[youtube_browser]2frJ3e0hxPE[/youtube_browser]
:yesnod:


----------



## porps

[youtube_browser]tAo9vMyUXwQ[/youtube_browser]

i honestly beleive damien is actually better than bob.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Still Trey Songz.....


----------



## Goblin

In memory of Sophie Lancaster who along with her boyfriend, Robert Maltby, was attacked by a number of middle aged teens while walking through a park. As a result of her severe head injuries she went into a coma, never regained consciousness, and died thirteen days later. The police said the attack may have been linked to the couple wearing gothic fashion and being members of the goth subculture.

[youtube_browser]5lZGhh41W9k[/youtube_browser]​


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

Cocteau Twins - Iceblink Luck (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Dogloverlou

My new track I'm obsessed with! ( Anything with Kevin Parker in is going to be good though  )

[youtube_browser]Jxd9xsD1M2w[/youtube_browser]


----------



## picaresque

[youtube_browser]57jXNMC1Vl4[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Polski

Listening to the album Ancient Heart - Tanita Tikaram, currently on this song.

[youtube_browser]nal1q-9apwE[/youtube_browser][/QUOTE]


----------



## picaresque

For some reason I've had this stuck in my head all evening
[youtube_browser]wgpJJ7yYKWU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Polski

My son got teenage dirtbag stuck in my head, youtube got it out with this...
[youtube_browser]WwqHarJnQP8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## rona

[youtube_browser]0lv7pCotRIo[/youtube_browser]


----------



## splenda

rona said:


> [youtube_browser]0lv7pCotRIo[/youtube_browser]


After listening to that I'm now listening to this...

[youtube_browser]ukythkK4EPQ[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Dogloverlou

[youtube_browser]RE5-KanitUU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]MPlb9HoOCxs[/youtube_browser]


----------



## picaresque

Rediscovering BSP
[youtube_browser]flqZQGZDFt4[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Dogloverlou

Lee Dewyze - Blackbird song (Walking Dead fans might recognize the song! )

( I can't be bothered to get YT up at the mo though )


----------



## Lemonzaz

blue october  I don't think many people know of them? I live their song 'congratulations'


----------



## picaresque

Make Me Smile (Come Up and See Me) - Steve Harley & Cockney Rebel
[youtube_browser]KBw4YuBylvs[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Hands up if you listened to Journey BEFORE Glee covered _that_ song. :cornut:

[youtube_browser]5mnbSALbliU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## MissShelley

[youtube_browser]tcaGBI2m6mg[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Dogloverlou

Love!

[youtube_browser]Kyic0eOWH7o[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Polski

[youtube_browser]1SmxVCM39j4[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Polski

Lemonzaz said:


> blue october  I don't think many people know of them? I live their song 'congratulations'


I like some blue october, calling you, hate me and razorblade are on one of my playlists


----------



## Dogloverlou

Caribou - Sun :thumbsup:


----------



## Dogloverlou

An oldie but a goodie


----------



## silvi

Loud music is a must to keep me going when I'm working


----------



## Dogloverlou




----------



## Colliebarmy

Need a holiday in Spain now


----------



## Colliebarmy

And I dont what hes saying but the ladies seem to like it...


----------



## Get Bunny Box

We've got KISSTORY on this morning, the weekend begins today!


----------



## Valanita

I am strangely adicted to this CD at present...
https://video.search.yahoo.com/vide...3ncu079m&hspart=Opera&hsimp=yhs-international

Particulary this song.
https://video.search.yahoo.com/vide...=31&hsimp=yhs-international&hspart=Opera&tt=b


----------



## grumpy goby

Im having an afternoon of Scroobius Pip being Badass and Bjork being.... well..... bjorky


----------



## Muze

I've just discovered Avicii.... so have 'The Nights' on repeat.... never been into dance music tbh but I do like this one


----------



## Muze

I've just discovered Avicii.... so have 'The Nights' on repeat.... never been into dance music tbh but I do like this one


----------



## Muze

I've just discovered Avicii.... so have 'The Nights' on repeat.... never been into dance music tbh but I do like this one


----------



## Muze

I've just discovered Avicii.... so have 'The Nights' on repeat.... never been into dance music tbh but I do like this one


----------



## Muze

I've just discovered Avicii.... so have 'The Nights' on repeat.... never been into dance music tbh but I do like this one


----------



## Dogloverlou

Are you liking that song by any chance Muze? 

I'm listening to this right now


----------



## porps

probably about the most poppy thing i will ever post.. this song is my new guilty pleasure


----------



## Waterlily




----------



## Polski

My love for Blue October has been reawakened ever since someone on this thread mentioned them, think my sons are getting sick of them


----------



## Waterlily

Polski said:


> My love for Blue October has been reawakened ever since someone on this thread mentioned them, think my sons are getting sick of them


I love Blue October, this one of theirs is a fave


----------



## Polski

Waterlily said:


> I love Blue October, this one of theirs is a fave


I can't choose a favourite, they're pretty eclectic so different songs for different moods. Although I can listen to all in one sitting with only a couple of songs being skipped. I've been bouncing around with "jump rope" in my head all day...up down up down.....


----------



## Valanita

I am listening to *Wintersmith *audio book, by *Terry Pratchett*, read by *Stephen Briggs*.


----------



## porps

Topical since theres an election coming up in the uk.. and still the best choice we could make.


----------



## Dogloverlou




----------



## porps

CLASSIC


----------



## catpud

currently listening too






Loved this a few years ago, decided to give it another listen - and yup it's still good


----------



## Polski

Love a bit of F+TM


----------



## Dogloverlou

Still lovin' these guys. For anyone whose never heard of them, you really should check their stuff out!


----------



## Guest




----------



## porps




----------



## Dogloverlou




----------



## coral.

Blue's last album Roulette im listening to Ayo!


----------



## porps

https://www.mixcloud.com/porps/just-fkn-around-playin-some-tunes/ :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## grumpy goby

Amanda F'ing Palmer today!


----------



## Dogloverlou

Brilliant set!


----------



## cinnamontoast

Now 83. Who knows why the OH bought it. It includes such delights as One Direction and The Wanted. Lord above. Luckily, the stereo controls are on the steering wheel so I was quickly able to press next, next, next until I reached a decent tune that didn't involve teenage boys or someone pretending to be a 'gangsta'.


----------



## ItsonlyChris

Goodness knows if this'll work but I bought their latest album on Saturday.


----------



## SpotOn

System of a down - inner vision


----------



## Dogloverlou




----------



## Zaros

_*
A song written and sung for Don McLean and his classic American Pie.*_


----------



## porps




----------



## Dogloverlou

Love!


----------



## porps

https://www.mixcloud.com/porps/rap-n-breaks-n-stuff-n-ting/

rap/breaks/chill mix


----------



## Dogloverlou

More Mac.


----------



## rona

Just watched this on the tv





Got to see it all to appreciate it. Made me smile.


----------



## pixelchu

Blissful peace and quiet.


----------



## Dogloverlou




----------



## Get Bunny Box

It's a day of Kings of Leon today... always does the trick.


----------



## porps

still one of the best electronic tunes ever


----------



## slartibartfast




----------



## Muze

X ambassaors.... renegade..... from the Jeep advert lol


----------



## cat001

Been listening to a lot of Puddles Pity Party lately…This ones probably his best known performance…






Some other performances
















An incredible performer and awesome voice to boot.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Zaros

As it's Sunday  I'm listening to something a little more 'spiritual' by Moire Boine, a Norwegian Sami. The track is called 'Ipmiliin Hálesteapmi' (Conversation With God)
It actually sounds much better on her album because she's accompanied by a group of male African singers.

Peace.


----------



## icarepet

Bob Marley's album


----------



## Dogloverlou




----------



## porps

New Hopsin tune..


----------



## CRL

Atm I'm listening to the Prague philharmonic orchestra of Harry Potter. All the music from the 8 films. 





Also the soundtrack to Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship. This is my favourite.


----------



## Dogloverlou




----------



## starr

Fuzzbox -- Enigma


----------



## Dogloverlou

After watching Straight Outta Compton today I'm in love with this song...






The movie was great!


----------



## porps

oh yes, yes yes yes


----------



## Dogloverlou

This slowed down version of Mac


----------



## SamS23

Love Chris Stapleton!


----------



## porps

new hopsin tune! woop!


----------



## Dogloverlou

So catchy!


----------



## porps




----------



## porps

Bit of a departure from my normal selections...


----------



## Dogloverlou

Shura - Touch


----------



## BeckyG

Just eaten so put an episode of Benidorm on from the planner.


----------



## Nonnie




----------



## porps




----------



## noushka05

porps said:


>


Hahaaa brilliant! hes so clever - & funny

Love Woody Allen Jesus lol


----------



## Royoyo




----------



## porps

nice choice ^


----------



## Dogloverlou




----------



## Valanita

Audio book Sourcery by Terry Pratchett.


----------



## jon.bda




----------



## Torin.

Right now, Within Temptation, Jillian. I haven't listened to them in years, but apparently I'm having a relapse xD


----------



## Spottycats

I like to listen to the Apple Music radio stations. When I hear a song I like, I click it to add to my music!


----------



## Valanita

I have an audio book I am listening to, by Catherine Alliott, My Husband Next Door. It's funny in places.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Loved this when it was out! Haven't heard it in years!


----------



## Valanita

That is weird!


----------



## Nettles




----------



## Dogloverlou

Loving Coldplay's new tune!


----------



## Dogloverlou

Future - DS2 ( the album )


----------



## Colliebarmy




----------



## SpotOn

currently tool- stinkfist


----------



## Dogloverlou




----------



## slartibartfast

Running Wild "Fight the Fire of Hate"


----------



## Dogloverlou

Can't post the released video version as it's a bit x-rated for here


----------



## Zaros

This;






Again and again and again. 

The absolute beauty of sound.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Goodbye David xxx


----------



## slartibartfast




----------



## grumpy goby

This week I will be mostly listening to The Wheel by PJ Harvey, Good news by Bloc Party, Courting the Squall by Guy Garvey & Fighting For by Roots Manuva,


many huge musical loses in 2016 - but some good new tracks coming through also!!


----------



## jon.bda

Have a bit of Biffy on at the moment


----------



## jon.bda




----------



## Dogloverlou




----------



## Rockingrobin

Going old skool thrash with a bit of Pantera and of course i'll always have to have some of the gravel voiced god that is Mark Lanegan


----------



## grumpy goby

This week I are be mostly listening to : Radiohead, Burn the witch


----------



## Guest

Went to see my lifelong hero Ritchie Blackmore at Birmingham on Saturday, he's 71 now and suffering from arthritis but wow, he can still play


----------



## picaresque

So much love for this song


----------



## FeelTheBern

My favorite song has to be Stars and Stripes Forever. God bless America!


----------



## kimthecat

Nothing Else Matters 
Apocalyptica's rendition of a Metallica classic


----------



## Dogloverlou




----------



## Nonnie




----------



## Colliebarmy

katana1000 said:


> Went to see my lifelong hero Ritchie Blackmore at Birmingham on Saturday, he's 71 now and suffering from arthritis but wow, he can still play


He started as a session musician with Joe Meeks way back when


----------



## FeelTheBern

This masterpiece is the most spectacular thing I have ever heard. Listening to it every day makes my life that bit better.






This one is also amazingly catchy. Look at all of the great music the '50s and '60s gave us! Have you heard the autotuned, crude garbage that is 21st century music? It's awful! If you hate today's music, think how earache-inducing and tuneless music will be in 50 years time...


----------



## Nonnie




----------



## Nonnie

Dont watch if you cant handle copious amounts of fake ejaculate:


----------



## Sally's Mum

Like a bridge over troubled water for Sally my silver girl.


----------



## Dogloverlou




----------



## picaresque




----------



## Harveybash




----------



## porps

<3


----------



## Sally's Mum

Alabama 3 really interesting lyrics and very unusual sound. My favourite track is 'Aint going to Goa'








Code:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hhzAgAzSr4


----------



## Dogloverlou




----------



## rona




----------



## Valanita

Wintersmith by Steeleye Span. The whole album.


----------



## FeelTheBern




----------



## Dogloverlou




----------



## porps

Shameless self promotion...

https://porps.bandcamp.com/album/obscurity-ep


----------



## Nonnie

This guys channel is my new addiction...


----------



## Dogloverlou

porps said:


> Shameless self promotion...
> 
> https://porps.bandcamp.com/album/obscurity-ep


Wow, didn't know you made your own music. Really good tunes!


----------



## porps

Dogloverlou said:


> Wow, didn't know you made your own music. Really good tunes!


Thanks!


----------



## Nonnie




----------



## FeelTheBern

Oh, the memories this brings back...


----------



## picaresque

Getting into the spirit


----------



## picaresque

Getting into the spirit


----------



## cat001




----------



## Creativecat

I'm listening to Richard ashcrofts album at the moment and since I got the tune in app to global radio . Rok old time comedy I like and jim harolds campfire ghost stories of paranormal when I go to bed no wonder my sleep pattern is odd now lol or it cud be my odd work hrs hope it's the latter tbh


----------



## Dogloverlou

cat001 said:


>


Brilliant choice


----------



## Nonnie




----------



## Dogloverlou




----------



## Valanita

The Eagles.


----------



## FeelTheBern

I don't have a clue what all this Tame Impala and Monsters and Men stuff is. This is my kind of music right here:


----------



## Zaros

Leonard's final album.


----------



## Mercgirl

Bit of Saturday morning metal!


----------



## Waterlily




----------



## noushka05

Waterlily said:


>







Nice to see you stranger


----------



## noushka05

This came on the radio yesterday, I hadn't heard it for ages. Still love it & don't they all look cool on this video - even Dave Hill!


----------



## Waterlily

noushka05 said:


> Nice to see you stranger


aww hello Noush . Huge hugs*


----------



## Nonnie




----------



## FeelTheBern

The joys of capitalism...


----------



## noushka05

Waterlily said:


> aww hello Noush . Huge hugs*


I've wondered (a lot!) how you were & I really hoped you come back on here Lils. Tis SO good to see you after all this time. Hope lifes treating you good. (((HUGS 4 U ))) xx


----------



## grumpy goby

Right now.... but lots more...just a snippet.

The Orielles- salt like sugar (can't find a video but it's amazing.... )

Omni




King Creosote




Thee Oh Sees -




British Sea Power -




Nadia Reid -


----------



## westie~ma

Rick Astley  his 50 album, got tickets for Saturday.






Also Tom Odell, he's at Carfest in August.






Hubby got me Take That's new one too ready for June, its going to take a while to sync


----------



## Lurch-er




----------



## Valanita

Eurovision song contest. I am so sad.


----------



## picaresque




----------



## Lurch-er




----------



## Lurch-er




----------



## Lurcherlad

Ministry of Sound - Disco Funk

Chic
Earth, Wind & Fire
Aretha Franklin
Evelyn King

To name a few.

I skip a couple but the rest ... In the car, full blast, singing along!


----------



## grumpy goby




----------



## Nonnie




----------



## Franksthename




----------



## Guest

Sally Barker Ghost Girl
PXjL367WEyY[/MEDIA]]


----------



## FeelTheBern




----------



## DogLover1981

I listening to a fan at the moment. lol


----------



## cbcdesign




----------



## simplysardonic

Currently cleaning out the rats along to some Knife Party


----------



## picaresque

Songs for depressives Pt 1


----------



## Dogloverlou




----------



## Magyarmum

Just finished listening to a Tchaikovsky piano concerto on the TV Classica Channel and Schubert's Symphony No 6 has just started. 

All terribly intellectual you know but easy to listen to and very soothing on a miserable wet Saturday afternoon!


----------



## picaresque

Nada Surf - Lucky


----------



## FeelTheBern




----------



## picaresque




----------



## debijw

RIP Tom Petty


----------



## 1290423

The dog snoring


----------



## Franksthename




----------



## Eilidh

Johnny Cash -Hurt at the moment. Ada my wee girl loves this. Einstein loves Nirvana and. .. classical music lol


----------



## Guest

Steps the ultimate collection album. I get my music on my ipad now, can’t get scratched that way lol.


----------



## FeelTheBern




----------



## Eilidh

FeelTheBern said:


>


----------



## picaresque




----------



## grumpy goby




----------



## grumpy goby

Also, as I'm listening to the new album a lot atm....


----------



## Eleora

This the video took my breath away its absalutly stunning :Jawdrop


----------



## FeelTheBern

Bonfire Night references...


----------



## grumpy goby

Today, I are be mostly listening to........

Charles Howl


----------



## FeelTheBern




----------



## Eleora

.


----------



## picaresque

Happy Friday


----------



## Dogloverlou




----------



## FeelTheBern

Remember when this looked futuristic? I don't, because I wasn't around back then.


----------



## grumpy goby

Because I always end up listening to Radiohead sometime or another ....


----------



## Guest

Steps deluxe edition of their album tears on the dancefloor. Need to learn the lyrics and dance moves for tomorrow night don’t you know lol. I love Steps version of dancing with a broken heart. Saying that I love all their songs. I’m loyal to Steps, no other singer/band.


----------



## FeelTheBern




----------



## grumpy goby

Because of a very strange thread in DC I am now back in the 90s a listening to one of the stranger artists of my collections. I loved the 90s.... so fun.

( I still know all the words to the whole album it seems!)


----------



## Kim Watcham

Dream 100 .....essex radio


----------



## grumpy goby




----------



## Dogloverlou




----------



## FeelTheBern




----------



## picaresque




----------



## grumpy goby

Due to recent news... I was a grotty angsty teen and the cranberries played a large part in that hehe. This is one of the nicer ones (less about war!)


----------



## grumpy goby

Took the mini to work today to give it a decent spin round town ready for the weekend.... listening to some of The fall following the sad death of Mark E Smith. One of musics big personalities, and unapologetically so.


----------



## WillowT

Imogen heap..... hide and seek


----------



## WillowT

Silver sun pickups ....lazy eye


----------



## grumpy goby

Very excited as a new single from one of my favourite bands...


----------



## Biffo

grumpy goby said:


> Very excited as a new single from one of my favourite bands...


This is really good, haven't listened to them for ages.


----------



## grumpy goby

Biffo said:


> This is really good, haven't listened to them for ages.


It feels a lot more "electroshock" than more recent albums... I like seeing artists develop and change but gotta say I love the old sound !


----------



## Pardis




----------



## Biffo

grumpy goby said:


> It feels a lot more "electroshock" than more recent albums... I like seeing artists develop and change but gotta say I love the old sound !


It has quite a 90's feel to it, which I like.


----------



## grumpy goby

Today's a cover!


----------



## picaresque




----------



## Zaros




----------



## oliviarussian

Never fails to cheer me up


----------



## picaresque




----------



## ErsatzNihilist




----------



## westie~ma




----------



## FeelTheBern

I bet you like this one @Zaros...


----------



## Zaros

FeelTheBern said:


> I bet you like this one @Zaros...


I've always liked Kate. :Kiss

One must never forget the old phrase, _One on the hand is worth two in Kate Bush_.:Joyful


----------



## FeelTheBern

This song is a bit...different.


----------



## picaresque

Liking Coldplay is the lamest thing ever but idc I love this whole album


----------



## oliviarussian

Just discovered an extraordinary version of Chestnut Mare by Roger McGuinn (ex. Byrds) with the glorious Mick Ronson on guitar

Can't beat a good love song about a horse 

Starts at 2.20 mins


----------



## grumpy goby

I quite enjoyed the Sorry session on BBC 6 yesterday.


----------



## grumpy goby

Very much enjoying the Oh Sees at the mo (or The Oh Sees, or OCS...they change their name ALOT...)

Also BC Camplights new albums, Im Desperate (the album was written I believe when he was having immigration problems being an American immigrant in Manchester, the album is Deportation Blues)


----------



## grumpy goby

Today has been all about Public Service Announcement.

The albums are best heard in full to be honest as they tell a story, the last full album was about the Mining Communities of South Wales.


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y

Radio 2


----------



## debijw

I have been watching I am a singer 2017, a Chinese competition to find the best professional singer. Jessie J won this year. I love songs in other languages, although it would be nice to have subtitles, you don't have to understand the lyrics to know they are beautiful songs.


----------



## grumpy goby

Radiohead are my favourite band of all time, and the new work Thom has done for the movie Suspirium makes me happy.

Very happy.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

I've been singing this to myself all day.

I was actually at this performance... hard to believe it was nearly ten years ago. :Bag






Studio version if you prefer:


----------



## grumpy goby

Today I am mostly listening to The Good, The Bad and the Queen


----------



## picaresque

Heard this track for the first time yesterday played at the end of the film God's Own Country, now stuck in my head


----------



## Foxxycat

@MaggieDemi there's this thread for what we are listening to.

I'm listening to ACDC Have A Drink on me


----------



## MaggieDemi

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I've been singing this to myself all day.
> 
> I was actually at this performance... hard to believe it was nearly ten years ago.


I love Dave Matthews! Crash Into Me is my favorite song of his. I saw him in concert in Canada, it must have been 10 or 15 years ago. 

I really like this song:

The Space Between by Dave Matthews Band


----------



## MaggieDemi

What Would You Say by Dave Matthews Band


----------



## MaggieDemi

Satellite by Dave Matthews Band


----------



## MaggieDemi

Ants Marching by Dave Matthews


----------



## MaggieDemi

So Much To Say by Dave Matthews


----------



## noushka05




----------



## MaggieDemi

@noushka05 --I like that Meatloaf song. I never heard that one before...Time for a little country music.

I Need You by Tim & Faith McGraw


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

I've been listening nearly non-stop to Hounds Of Love/The Ninth Wave and The Red Shoes this week. Nevers gets tired.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I've been listening nearly non-stop to Hounds Of Love/The Ninth Wave and The Red Shoes this week.


It says Video Unavailable.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Here's a good one, my favorite line is "I've got the records, she's got you." Brilliant songwriting I think. 

She's Got You by Patsy Cline


----------



## MaggieDemi

Here's a similar breakup song that always reminds me of the above Patsy Cline song.
"Take your records, take your freedom
Take your memories I don't need 'em
Take your space and take your reasons
But you'll think of me
And take your cat and leave my sweater..." :Cat

You'll Think of Me by Keith Urban


----------



## Jcatbird

Love all the music posts here! I’d love to hear more from,” across the pond!” I love all types of music!


----------



## MaggieDemi

Throwing it way, way back to Ernest Tubb…
@1CatOverTheLine and @Jcatbird --You might like this one:

Don't Just Stand There by Ernest Tubb


----------



## Jcatbird

Great old country music!


----------



## MaggieDemi

This one is going out to @Foxxycat 
I couldn't find one about pets, but this one seems fitting...

Holes in the Floor of Heaven by Steve Wariner


----------



## Foxxycat

MaggieDemi said:


> This one is going out to @Foxxycat
> I couldn't find one about pets, but this one seems fitting...
> 
> Holes in the Floor of Heaven by Steve Wariner


Thank you Maggie. As tears leak. It's so true. My girl is breaking my heart.


----------



## Jcatbird

@Foxxycat maggiedemi found a good one. She is still with you and always will be in heart, mind and spirit. The rest of us are with you in the same way.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Jcatbird said:


> @Foxxycat maggiedemi found a good one. She is still with you and always will be in heart, mind and spirit. The rest of us are with you in the same way.


(((HUGS))) Yes, we are all here for you, Jon and Honeybee. (((HUGS)))


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Foxxycat --Here's another song with a similar theme, when they get there (heaven) before we do.

If You Get There Before I Do by Collin Raye


----------



## Foxxycat

MaggieDemi said:


> @Foxxycat --Here's another song with a similar theme, when they get there (heaven) before we do.
> 
> If You Get There Before I Do by Collin Raye


That's a great song. I loved that song.

Today is Unanswered Prayers by Garth brooks.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Foxxycat --Thanks for posting that song, Unanswered Prayers. I love it. 
We don't know why God allows us to go through hard times. Maybe it's to teach us something or he has something better waiting for us in the future.

Here's a song that my favorite singer wrote about his dog. They really are little wonders.

Little Wonders by Rob Thomas


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Foxxycat --Here's another good one about heaven.

Tears in Heaven by Eric Clapton


----------



## Jcatbird

Oh... @MaggieDemi That one reminds me of my Sarah. It's a beautiful and moving song.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Jcatbird said:


> Oh... @MaggieDemi That one reminds me of my Sarah. It's a beautiful and moving song.


Time can bring you down, time can bend your knees
Time can break your heart, have you begging please.
Beyond the door there's peace I'm sure
And I know there'll be no more tears in heaven.


----------



## Jcatbird

@MaggieDemi How true those words! 
I love that.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

MaggieDemi said:


> It says Video Unavailable.


Must be a country restriction thing; works fine here.


----------



## Jcatbird

Hi @Ceiling Kitty I hated missing your video too! I just had to tell you I love your ID! It brings to mind great images!


----------



## MaggieDemi

It Ain't The Whiskey by Gary Allan:


----------



## noushka05

MaggieDemi said:


> @Foxxycat --Here's another good one about heaven.
> 
> Tears in Heaven by Eric Clapton


I love this song. So touching and sad as its about his little boy who was killed in a tragic accident.

Another song based on a child. I often used to think about ABBA's 'Slipping through my fingers' as my wonderful kids were growing up, so poignant. Can still brings a tear to my eye lol..


----------



## MaggieDemi

noushka05 said:


> I love this song. So touching and sad as its about his little boy who was killed in a tragic accident.


Yes, his little boy Conor fell out the window and died. He wrote another song about him called Circus. He had just taken him to the circus the day before he died.  Song below:

Circus by Eric Clapton


----------



## grumpy goby




----------



## Jcatbird

@noushka05 Although I know many ABBA songs, I did not know this one. Thank you for posting it. Especially meaningful for me. Beautiful. I can still see the absent minded smile on my daughter's face as well.


----------



## noushka05

Jcatbird said:


> @noushka05 Although I know many ABBA songs, I did not know this one. Thank you for posting it. Especially meaningful for me. Beautiful. I can still see the absent minded smile on my daughter's face as well.


Aw you're welcome. Its lovely to share music & listen to songs we may never have found x. Slipping though my fingers is on their album 'The Visitors', I don't recall it being released as a single. I was a secret ABBA fan in my youth - & still have that album( plus a few other ABBA albums besides:Bag )

A lot of their more obscure songs are really good - well worth having a listen to.


----------



## Jcatbird

@noushka05 Thank you! I will look for more of their music I may have missed. I was an ABBA fan as well. I still have many of my old albums. It's nice to bring them out to listen to. Thank you again for the tips! Music is a big part of my daily life.


----------



## noushka05

Jcatbird said:


> @noushka05 Thank you! I will look for more of their music I may have missed. I was an ABBA fan as well. I still have many of my old albums. It's nice to bring them out to listen to. Thank you again for the tips! Music is a big part of my daily life.


Both my hubby & myself hung on to our old record collections - never really believing vinyls would make a come back. So glad they did, it was lovely to get them out of the loft & dust them off.

I love music too. Even when I'm doing the housework or cooking I'm always singing my head off to the radio  lol


----------



## Jcatbird

noushka05 said:


> Both my hubby & myself hung on to our old record collections - never really believing vinyls would make a come back. So glad they did, it was lovely to get them out of the loft & dust them off.
> 
> I love music too. Even when I'm doing the housework or cooking I'm always singing my head off to the radio  lol


I'm glad they made a comeback and like you, I sing while I work. I've even been caught dancing with the broom to an old record! Lol That was embarrassing! My daughter loved for me to dance her around the room when she was small enough to do it. We would both laugh. I can still her her laughter when I play her favorite songs. Wonderful memories that make my heart sing too!


----------



## noushka05

Remembering Absent Friends. For me this is for my lovely Mum x






...


----------



## Jcatbird

@noushka05 True and lovely. Thank you for sharing that.


----------



## debijw

Just heard this for the first time, WOW!


----------



## MaggieDemi

debijw said:


> Just heard this for the first time, WOW!


Wow, that's beautiful!


----------



## graham23s

The prodigy old school lol


----------



## Foxxycat




----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y

Radio 4 is on my radio a lot more than Radio 2 nowadays. Radio 1 is never on my Radio and nor is commercial radio.


----------



## Felix Vasquez

Imagine Dragons


----------



## picaresque

Love the instrumentals here


----------



## Suder

[video]


----------



## grumpy goby

Mostly some political and positive punk from IDLES





GREAT and Danny Nedelko are also great but maybe a little political for a pet forum


----------



## tabelmabel

Heard this on the radio the other day, and it is unmistakable Carpenters from the off. Gorgeous voice, gorgeous song


----------



## Torin.

Unabridged audiobook of Prince Caspian


----------



## JinjerGoat

I saw at the selection for Eurovision in Ukraine and fell in love, this is something, I was so upset that we did not see it in the final version. I don't know if any of you are watching Eurovision or not, because I like to watch it


----------



## Guest

I like this song, my Cat does too, he finds it soothing, sitting in my lap. he is a good wee cat, love him so much.


----------



## kamui675

beatles


----------



## jiten07

I am listening


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## laugher

Currently listening to _I Wanna Be Sedated _by Ramones.


----------



## grumpy goby

It’s the end of the year so I’m mostly listening to some favourites from 2019...

Fountaines DC
Sleaford Mods
WarmDouscher
Michael Kiwanuka
Angel Olsen
Weyes Blood
Cate Le Bon 
Fat White Family


----------



## Anniston




----------



## Cat_92

Had a crazy stressful week. So currently in the bath listening to some spa music on amazon :Headphone


----------



## Magyarmum

Hot Chocolate - No Doubt about it.


----------



## Adisco




----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Beth78

The new Agnes obel album is out today, so I'm doing a long listen of all her albums ending with the new one.
she is an angel and a genius.


----------



## Elles

Can't find anyone posting Dimash, so here goes.


----------



## grumpy goby

I really do love Elbow...


----------



## cat001




----------



## jon_bda

BICEP - Glue...


----------



## puppuccino

I'm listing to this quite a bit recently.


----------



## Faoladh




----------



## Guest




----------



## Faoladh

Does anyone listen to Classical or Baroque?


----------



## Joseph Bergen




----------



## rona




----------



## ustoon

bts filter


----------



## laugher

Helplessly Hoping by Crosby, Stills, and Nash





One of my favorites!


----------



## Jcatbird




----------



## Ceiling Kitty

I've had this stuck in my head for FOUR DAYS now.


----------



## HappyMangle

Billie Eilish - ocean eyes


----------



## Morri

A random playlist of Bullet for my Valentine


----------



## Kate876

I've recently discovered Sunrise Avenue. Good rock band. So currently, I'm listening to their songs.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I lay awake until well past 2am the other night watching and listening to Jose Carreras …. My favourite of the 3 tenors (and resembling a sexy young Spaniard I had a brief holiday romance with in Ibiza nearly 40 years ago!  )


----------



## robertwillsom

im listening to one of my fav artist ''Ariana Grande''


----------



## Jim40

I've been going back in time to my youth and listening to Radio Caroline Flashback.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Managed to connect my iPhone to the radio on my old Fiat and listening to my playlist on OH’s Spotify account.

Many varied sounds on there ….

Rachmanninov, Maxi Priest, Johnny Mathis, Donny Osmond, Justin Beiber …. to name a few


----------



## oliviarussian

Summer is over so….


----------



## laugher

This oldie from Steppenwolf; got reminded of this yesterday while brewing coffee, and the memories associated with the song hit me hard.


----------



## Huiyaming

I was listening to Slipknot earlier.


----------



## laugher

Hyacinth House - The Doors. The sound of this song is just great!


----------



## teddylion

Hyacinth House - haven't heard that song since I was a teenager. So strange how music takes you back!

I find myself very nostalgic since this pandemic started.


----------



## laugher

teddylion said:


> Hyacinth House - haven't heard that song since I was a teenager. So strange how music takes you back!
> 
> I find myself very nostalgic since this pandemic started.


Oh yes, same here! This is a proper oldie and great for when one is feeling nostalgic. Happy listening!


----------



## Soph x

💃


----------



## Corttie

Soph x said:


> 💃
> View attachment 575997


I like it! Need to turn it on now


----------



## odetta3

Ready for love blackpink


----------



## danbillingsgate

Sleaford Mods time)


----------



## HappyMangle

I don't listen much music at home, only radio in the car. Prefer to listen business podcasts lately. The last one was very helpful and i discovered microsoft teams sms thanks to it. I have no idea where people find time just to sit and listen music at home, as i am always busy with something.


----------



## laugher

New Blue Moon by Traveling Wilburys (a phenomenal song by a phenomenal band)


----------



## Magyarmum

I'm listening to a David Garrett Concert on the ARTE channel

Part of it on Youtube


----------

